# What have you used up recently?



## Tiare

After I realized I had done the unthinkable - finished up a blush, I thought it would be a cool thread to start here.

So, what have YOU finished up lately? 

Me:

MAC blush in Dainty
LipFusion tinted balm in Berry
Dior Lip Glow
Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage


----------



## girlygirl3

This is a tough one, isn't it?
I think I've thrown/given away more than I've actually used up!

But there are a few things I can think of:
Shu Uemura hard formula brow pencil
Diorshow Lash Primer
Dior WP e/l in Trinidad (black) and Intense Brun
Chantecaille Lip Chic in Camellia
Caudalie Premier Cru moisturizer
DG Alpha-Beta Hydroxy Facial Peel (30 day supply)


----------



## Cait

Sample tube of PTR Mega-Rich Body Lotion. 
250mL bottle of Bioderma Sensibio Micelle Solution Cleanser.
LRP Toleraine Dermo-Cleanse (200mL)
Avene Gel Cleanser for Normal-Combo Skin (200mL)
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
Essie Protein Base Coat


----------



## oceansportrait

-Shiseido Pureness-Line Softener (need to get this ASAP. My face feels completely different [not in a good way] without it).
-MUFE Face & Body Liquid Foundation (ditto. But it's so expensive [$50])


----------



## susu1978

Lets see some empty case pictures


----------



## bagshopr

I am so glad I found this thread because I have become obsessed with using things up!  I actually look forward to tossing an empty container in the trash.  I think it's a reaction to my having too many products, and feeling guilty about it.
Anyway, I have used up: 
MAC mascara
MAC lipglass
Chanel No 5 body powder
Bath and Body Works passionfruit lotion (summer collection)


----------



## rphppr

Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner
(although does it count as being finished if it's just dried out after a few months?)


----------



## knics33

-I am finally at the end of my Urban Decay Primer Potion (the old tube with the crappy packaging). I am tempted to cut it open/get the rest of the product out, though. I have seen several blog posts/youtube videos on this over the years. Has anyone tried it? Is it worth the touble?

-B&BW lotion in Twisted Peppermint - love this stuff (it comes out around X-Mas). Luckily I have a backup bottle 

-Mineral Veil (the original) - total HG product for me

-MAC brush cleaner - another total HG. I need to stop by MAC and pick up another bottle soon!


----------



## Tiare

bagshopr said:


> I am so glad I found this thread because I have become obsessed with using things up!  I actually look forward to tossing an empty container in the trash.  I think it's a reaction to my having too many products, and feeling guilty about it.
> Anyway, I have used up:
> MAC mascara
> MAC lipglass
> Chanel No 5 body powder
> Bath and Body Works passionfruit lotion (summer collection)



I hope you aren't throwing away those MAC containers! Back 2 MAC!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hmmm, this is a GREAT reminder for me to use things up, LOL!  Like blush and e/s...I've got way too many right now.

Only things I've used up recently are liquid foundations:
MUFE HD (shade 115)
...and EL Double Wear in Shell

And my favorite primer:
Chanel Le Blanc

XXXOO PG


----------



## krazydaisy

i use to give and throw away so much but now i don't.......i try to buy only what i am going to need or use. i have recently used up......

clarins toner & brightening moisturizer 
bobbi brown oil free foundation
armani eyes to kill mascara & liner
nars eye primer
philosophy shower gel & lotion
shampoo & conditioner


----------



## pupeluv

La Roche Posay Anthelios 50+
Dior DiorShow mascara
Ojon Shampoo
B.E. Light
Toothpaste
Dental Floss
Fresh Sugar Roll-On


----------



## Samia

MAC brow liner in Spiked


----------



## nicci404

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Camellia
YSL Pur Gloss - can't remember the color 
MAC Plushglass - Ample Pink
NARS Eyeshadow Primer
Chanel Concealer


----------



## wetbandit42

bagshopr said:


> *I am so glad I found this thread because I have become obsessed with using things up!  I actually look forward to tossing an empty container in the trash.  I think it's a reaction to my having too many products, and feeling guilty about it.*
> Anyway, I have used up:
> MAC mascara
> MAC lipglass
> Chanel No 5 body powder
> Bath and Body Works passionfruit lotion (summer collection)



I feel the same way! I have way too many products and love being able to throw a completely used up product in the trash.

Kate Somerville Total Vitamin Antioxidant face serum 
Kate Somerville Oil-Free moisturizer
Kate Somerville Clarifying Treatment toner


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Garnier Moisture Rescue Gel-Cream - gone through two jars of it, just opened my third. Looooove it.
Covergirl Lash Blast Volume
Maybelline Mineral Power Mineral Foundation


----------



## elleestbelle

MAC red lipstick -- got another tube
urban decay 24/7 eyeliner in zero -- trying out makeup forever aqua liner this time
bare escentuals matte powder/foundation in golden tan -- got another...i love this stuff!


----------



## susu1978

Body shop body butter in passion fruit
Bare minerals mineral veil
Bare minerals foundation powder


----------



## susu1978

bagshopr said:


> I am so glad I found this thread because I have become obsessed with using things up! I actually look forward to tossing an empty container in the trash. I think it's a reaction to my having too many products, and feeling guilty about it.
> Anyway, I have used up:
> MAC mascara
> MAC lipglass
> Chanel No 5 body powder
> Bath and Body Works passionfruit lotion (summer collection)


 
I totally understand where you are coming from. I have been using a few products constanty to finish em off, just too much makeup


----------



## ms p

Maybelline powder foundation


----------



## bonchicgenre

biolage deep conditioner treatment
philosophy brown butter cookie body wash

need to use more up, I have so many products.


----------



## ilvoelv

The only thing's I've ever finished are foundations, eyeshadows, and powders. Never blush!


----------



## ilvoelv

I would love to see some empty container pictures!


----------



## bonchicgenre

Since it's 2 days in to October I thought maybe those who are trying to use things up can post in here!
I'm on a ban for any body.makeup.skincare products (unless it's a HG) so this month I am really going to see what I can use up - anyone want to join!?

So far:

Redken Shampoo
Redken Conditioner


----------



## oceansportrait

Urban Decay Eye Primer =D


----------



## nc.girl

I've recently used all of my Smashbox PhotoFinish Light primer, but I did order a new tube so I'd be prepared when I got to the last drop in the first tube.


----------



## PrincessD

Anna Sui lip gloss, Kiehl's cleanser & moisturizer.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE Matte Velvet Plus Foundation....Waiting till Sephora F&F to replace


----------



## ipudgybear

Only thing I remember finishing is my burt's beeswax lip balm and my face products (cleanser, lotion, etc). It takes me a while to finish everything up since I rarely wear makeup.


----------



## Bella613

MAC Brush cleaner
NARS "Penny Lane" blush
MAC "All That Glitters"
MAC "Love Nectar"
Paula's Choice cleanser


----------



## sunglow

Neutrogena One Step gentle cleanser


----------



## bonchicgenre

Awesome that everyone is using up stuff! I'm still working at it but it feels great to be using things up.

I'm only adding my HG or every day as I use them up, saving $$ and space!


----------



## bagshopr

I'm back, and I have not been using up.  I've actually thrown away a few products, and it was very liberating!  
I had some shampoo that was supposed to thicken my hair.  It did, but it left a residue that felt gross.  The other day I decided that I have suffered long enough, and I trashed it.  
Same with two lipsticks that I have been using FOREVER, trying to finish them.  The colors looked horrible on me so I would apply them with other colors, or lip gloss.  FInally I took a good look in the mirror and told myself that I had earned the right to get rid of the offending lipsticks- and I tossed them!
But I am still on my quest to finish products and will hopefully have some to report soon.


----------



## Cait

Yes to Carrots! Pampering Conditioner
YSL Touche Eclat #1
Maybelline Great Lash Clear
Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist
Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I never finish up any makeup products. This is the closest to a makeup that I actually finished. Cle De Peau Lip Treatment. $50 for a lip treatment, I'd better get my moneys worth! It's a nice balm, but I won't be repurchasing.


----------



## blue_moon_

korres, kings and queens body lotion honey nefertiti


----------



## Lanier

La Mer spf 30
Terax Crema conditioner


----------



## girlygirl3

LUSH Rose water toner
Chanel glossimer in Coral Love
MAC Lipglasses in Little VI and Star Nova


----------



## fortomorrow

Samia said:


> MAC brow liner in Spiked



I have the same one as yours.


----------



## BabyPo

The Body Shop Vitamin C Facial Radiance Powder Mix - well, by "finish" I mean I had to throw it out because the mix was only good for 10 days. A lot of product wasted...


----------



## alice87

Clinique mild lotion for face. Bare essential lipgloss. L'oreal color stay lipstick.


----------



## Cait

BB Skin foundation, #00 Alabaster
Bioderma Sensibio AR Anti-Rougeurs cream 
RUSK Brilliance shampoo


----------



## Rissalicious

Maybelline Dream Matte powder
And i just hit pan with my NARS blush, but im kimda scared about it because imdont want it to run out!


----------



## bonchicgenre

Rissalicious said:


> Maybelline Dream Matte powder
> And i just hit pan with my NARS blush, but im kimda scared about it because imdont want it to run out!



NARS is a staple for me! I LOVE their product line. I have heard E.L.F. blushes has very similar colors and pigmentation to NARS so maybe if you don't want to spend $$$ head over to Target or ELF.com to match up the color


----------



## Tiare

I just used up a MAC foundation. Yay... working my way towards enough for Back 2 Mac


----------



## Rissalicious

bonchicgenre said:


> NARS is a staple for me! I LOVE their product line. I have heard E.L.F. blushes has very similar colors and pigmentation to NARS so maybe if you don't want to spend $$$ head over to Target or ELF.com to match up the color



I actually have the blush/bronzer duo from ELF and i love the blush, but i always find myself reaching for my NARS  i probably just need more blushes in my collection to cycle through, which gives me a very good reason to buy more! Haha


----------



## emcosmo1639

I just used up my Too Faced lipgloss in pillow talk (loved it) and my Nars compact powder.  I wasn't in love with the Nars though, so I'm off to try another powder...


----------



## iris1897

Scott Barnes concealer in Beyond Beige....fantastic but discontinued


----------



## bonchicgenre

Rissalicious said:


> I actually have the blush/bronzer duo from ELF and i love the blush, but i always find myself reaching for my NARS  i probably just need more blushes in my collection to cycle through, which gives me a very good reason to buy more! Haha



I liked the blush from that duo but not the bronzer, I wonder if the blush comes single?
BTW in my town today Groupon is offering $30 for $15 for E.L.F. Studio or Mineral - not sure if it's all over the country or not!


----------



## bagshopr

Yesterday I finished a bottle of Lovely Patchouli perfume.  It takes me years to finish perfume!


----------



## Rissalicious

bonchicgenre said:


> I liked the blush from that duo but not the bronzer, I wonder if the blush comes single?
> BTW in my town today Groupon is offering $30 for $15 for E.L.F. Studio or Mineral - not sure if it's all over the country or not!



I was wondering the same thing about that blush. I read somewhere that it's Candid Coral, but im not too sure since ive only read about it on one blog. 
Thanks for the heads up about the Groupon! I'll look into that (:


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Covergirl Lash Blast Mascara, Covergirl Aqua Smoothers cream-to-powder makeup, Nars lipstick in Cruising

Well, actually, I lost the lipstick. But there was next to nothing left so I guess I did finish it. I liked the mascara, sort of, and the makeup was okay, but I don't think I'll be repurchasing those two.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Revlon colorstay... my 3rd or 4th bottle.


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Glossimer - Giggle (very quick, think I used it up in a month)


----------



## sunglow

Shiseido White Lucent Brightening Eye Treatment


----------



## saban

Dior snow D-NA Reveal.


----------



## BabyPo

My 3rd (I think) bottle of Boscia Evening Amino Eye Treatment


----------



## gre8dane

I finished my Dior DiorShow Blackout Mascara. I bought Lancome's Hypnose Drama at the duty-free shop a few weeks ago....big mistake!  Now I'm waiting for the Sephora F&F sale to get my Dior mascara.


----------



## being.myself

Bare Minerals Mineral Veil.  I've finished up 2 this year.  I love BM makeup, I just wish it wasn't so quickly used up (price, ouch!)


----------



## northernbelle33

Nivea A Kiss of Moisture lip balm.  This is the first time I've ever finished a lip balm!  I usually lose them before I get a chance to finish them lol.


----------



## being.myself

My Chanel lipgloss... *sniff*


----------



## ByMoonlight

The Body Shop Tea Tree Toner
Herbal Esscences Drama Clean Shampoo
Prescriptives Concealer
Shiseido White Lucent Cleansing Foam (sniff)


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

MAC lipstick in snob
MAC blush in well dressed
MAC eyeshadow in forgery 

I need to get to MAC to replenish these. I use these products a lot.


----------



## CocoB

Bobbi brown beige lipgloss (which has been discontinued), and the art of shaving lemon shave cream (my favorite).


----------



## fabchick1987

My MAC mineralize skinfinish powder has hit pan half way.  Still got a little in there.


----------



## sansandy

MAC Pro Longwear concealer.
MAC eye shadow in Brule.
Bobbi Brown Corrector in Light Peach (this is my 3rd one, I love this product!)


----------



## eve2

missha perfect cover bb cream


----------



## Cait

Caudalie Cleansing Water To Go.
YSL Faux Cils #9 Noir Radical. Good riddance.
MAC Brush Cleanser.


----------



## bnjj

I spend so much money on beauty products and it is getting ridiculous.  I am committed to using up my many bottles, jars, tubes, etc., before buying more.  

I recently finished a bottle of body wash and now have right around 10 more on hand that I need to go through.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I feel so great when I finish a product. I feel less wasteful...

I recently finished a MAC Studio Fix Powder in NC40, a Chanel glossimer in Mica, and a Clinique Even Better SPF 20 Moisturizer. 

I am close to finishing my Korres Jasmin Lip Glaze.


----------



## nicci404

bnjj said:


> I spend so much money on beauty products and it is getting ridiculous.  I am committed to using up my many bottles, jars, tubes, etc., before buying more.
> 
> I recently finished a bottle of body wash and now have right around 10 more on hand that I need to go through.



I was just thinking the same thing. I wanted a couple lip products from the Chanel holiday collection but didn't purchase because I kept thinking of the glosses and lipsticks I have already, at least 3-4 that have never been used. Ugh. I finished one gloss last week and almost done w/my Nars lip gloss...I'll be happy to throw it out!


----------



## Cait

Nip + Fab Clean Fix Cleansing Oil
Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution (250mL)
Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser - which I was using to clean my brushes to get through it, did the job pretty nicely


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Acid Washed - I've never used a l/s so quickly before

Didn't use up, but able to toss the horrible Lancome Hypnose Drama mascara now that I have Dior Blackout from the Sephora F&F sale!


----------



## elleestbelle

Buxom big and healthy lipstick in brooklyn


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown oil control lotion
MAC spiked eyebrow pencil


----------



## TheMrsKwok

just finished my laneige face wash last week ~


----------



## ashlend

Use up? I am not familiar with this concept 

J/k. I do use up bath/body products routinely, but not makeup. It takes me a loooong time to use up a makeup product. The only thing I consistently seem to run out of is my eyeliner -- Revlon Colorstay in charcoal. I've started buying them two at a time, they only last me like a month or so.


----------



## bnjj

B&BW foam burst body wash
Carole's Daughter Hair Milk
Clinique mascara


----------



## shazzy99

MAC Pink Swoon blush


----------



## jadecee

Julep Base Coat


----------



## surowe

clinique- nude sparkle cream eyeliner. It is no longer made and I am heart broken : ( 
THis has been my trademark beauty product always! Always compliments.


----------



## nicci404

Escada - Taj Sunset (favorite perfume) 
NARS - Female Trouble lip gloss


----------



## cloudzz

I think I've almost finished my Fresh Supernova mascara this morning. It's great.
I also used up one MAC eyeliner recently - Lord It UP! It's limited and I'm so happy that I stocked 3 up.


----------



## perlefine

Bioderma Sensibio H20
Guhl Beer Shampoo
John Frieda Sheer Blonde Hair Mask


----------



## Sourdrops

Almay liquid eyeliner. It comes in a little inkwell


----------



## susu1978

Just used up last week :

Bioderma Sensibio H20
BB extreme party mascara
Pinetarsol face wash


----------



## summerxoxo

TheMrsKwok said:
			
		

> just finished my laneige face wash last week ~



I'm using the basic facial cleanser at night ( to remove makeup after cleansing oil) and the pore minimizer facial cleanser in the morning. My friends have commented that my skin got fairer, brighter and smoother. Also I stopped having breakouts. 
The cleanser have got this small little beads that gentally Exfloliate my skin. Been using it for a month and I'm not even 1/4 done. Best facial wash ever


----------



## ashleyroe

rimmel london stay-matte in translucent. first thing ive ever used up before it got thrown out.


----------



## xhb

Burberry Classic EDP
YSL tent radiance foundation
MAC studio fix powder foundation
Clinque clarifying lotion
Cetaphil moisturizing cream
Olay night cream


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Herbal Essences Hello Hydration shampoo and conditioner
Garnier Moisture Rescue Gel Cream
L'Oreal Voluminous mascara
Garnier Triple Nutrition Nutrient Spray
CoverGirl Aqua Smoothers tinted moisturizer


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Perricone MD Acyl-Glutathione - just finished a full size jar and just opened my 2nd jar. This stuff really works at diminishing fine lines, no kidding!


----------



## xhb

How do you tell when you have finished up mascara? I have been using the same tube of mascara forever and I haven't run out.


----------



## Cait

Klorane Chamomile Shampoo, 200mL
It's a 10! Leave-In


----------



## declaredbeauty

revlon grow luscious mascara
neutrogena facial moisturizer


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Bamboo Hair Oil


----------



## bonchicgenre

Redken full and soft conditioner
Bumble and bumble terribly thirsty hair masque
Buxom dolly lipgloss

Actually thinking of doing project 10 pan/bottles next!


----------



## declaredbeauty

xhb said:


> How do you tell when you have finished up mascara? I have been using the same tube of mascara forever and I haven't run out.



My brush was clumped up. Also I run the wand on the back of my hand and if the product is dry and not wet that's a pretty good clue.


----------



## Threshold

Benefit _Erase Paste_ #1


----------



## Hurrem1001

Make up wise I used up my MAC Shroom eyeshadow, and my Yves Saint Laurent green and purpe mascaras. Gutted, cos YSL don't make those colours any more!


----------



## bonchicgenre

coachlover1000 said:
			
		

> Make up wise I used up my MAC Shroom eyeshadow, and my Yves Saint Laurent green and purpe mascaras. Gutted, cos YSL don't make those colours any more!



Don't you hate when they stop making a favorite item? I loved bad gal blue mascara but can never find it. I resorted to buying one from Mac which is ok but nothing like benefits! Love benefits plum though!


----------



## ilvoelv

Finished 3 Mascaras!


----------



## ilvoelv

I think thats the only thing along with foundation I ever use up!


----------



## mira_uk

Sana Numeraka Soybean cleansing oil, lasted over a year!
Also, TBS Papaya body butter. A little saddened I finished that one...


----------



## jazzyj1021

NARS pro prime & Purpose gentle face soap


----------



## susu1978

MAC studio finish pressed powder


----------



## declaredbeauty

Another bottle of Revlon Colorstay, MUFE Duo Mat Foundation.. actually didn't use it up completely.. tried to use the very last of it but it broke and spilled.


----------



## Cait

Hard Candy 1000 Lashes fiberized primer.
Maybelline Great Lash Clear.


----------



## girlygirl3

Mostly lip glosses:

Guerlain lipgloss in Fig Plaisir
Armani in 501 (I think)
Dior in Tailored Mauve


----------



## susu1978

Juts finished this morning my bare minerals bronzer in warmth


----------



## siworae

Missha Facial Black Sugar Scrub


----------



## Tinn3rz

Guerlain Meteorites Compact.


----------



## lovemysavior

For the first time ever I used up my one and only MAC shadow Patina.  This is the only shadow I have ever finished.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Used up my all-time favorite eyeliner, Rimmel Exaggerate in Noir. This is the first eyeliner I've ever used up. I'm wearing the last of it right now.


----------



## ladyash

I used up a revlon lip gloss the other day and it felt so great to be able to toss the container!! 
I am a makeup hoarder and now I kind of hate the fact that I have too much so I am trying to use up all my older stuff (like half tubes of lip gloss etc) and when I can purge half of my collection I am going to splurge on something chanel  
I have a mix of high and low end products so it's always hard for me to use something up fully or give it away. I always feel like I will end up needing that shade or colour if I give it away.


----------



## ladyash

declaredbeauty said:


> My brush was clumped up. Also I run the wand on the back of my hand and if the product is dry and not wet that's a pretty good clue.



Thanks for this tip! I tossed my too faced mascara just now thanks to this suggestion! Mine was all dry and clumpy!


----------



## likeadoll

I just finished my up Diorshow Extase mascara and UDPP!


----------



## Cait

LRP Effaclar Foaming Gel Cleanser
NARS Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Base 
Avene Thermal Water Spray (50mL)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Nars eyelid primer


----------



## mspera

Dior Hydralife Sorbet Cream


----------



## Cait

Prestige My Biggest Lashes, Very Black
Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution, 250mL 
Hit pan: NARS Cosmic Girl creme shadow, MAC MSFN & the yellow/right side of LM Secret Camouflage SC-1


----------



## na294

Dermalogica Multivitamin Hand and Nail Treatment


----------



## exotikittenx

Ouidad hair gel, Lancome Definicils mascara, Lancome Effacernes Waterproof Concealer (the best!).


----------



## Santa baby

Hourglass primer and shadow insurance. Is it just me or do primers always gets used up so much quicker than other products!


----------



## ladyash

finally used up the lip balm that I didn't like the taste of! I ended up using it before I went to bed because the taste was so horrible it clashed with food to wear during the day LOL


----------



## jalo

Laura mercier eye liner


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Armani ETK Mascara


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Clinique superfit foundation, NARS Laguna, and MAC Kohl liner Smolder


----------



## greenteacups

I somehow manage to never use anything up except for foundation. I'm almost out of my MAC Studio Fix Fluid but I already bought a new foundation well before I was running out, haha. I wanted to try Studio Sculpt and I prefer it by a long shot.


----------



## guccilove

revlon colorstay eyeliner


----------



## seradayun

chanel vitalumiere = the best foundation EVER


----------



## BunnySlippers

Sensai (Kanebo) Total Finish compact powder foundation, I am actually on my 4th (or 5th?) LOL
I wanted to try something else, so I bought Bobbi Brown's mineral powder foundation as a replacement if the last one runs out.

And I finished a mini mascara of Chanel inimitable intense.

And a Barutti showergel and of course some shampoos.
I did hit pan on some things, but it still takes a loooong time to finish it.


----------



## Cait

Neutrogena Healthy Volume Carbon Black mascara
PTR Rich Body Lotion 
MUFEHD #5 Blue foundation primer


----------



## keodi

MAC Brush cleanser.


----------



## cookie1

Clinique Even Better foundation in neutral
Bobbi Brown creamy concealer in sand
Mascara ( never seem to stick to same brand, so as soon as its finished I try out a new one!)


----------



## Mitzy

Finished off my MAC Prep n Prime. Now using the MUFE one instead.
Finished a bottle of Fix+ that I got at duty free, so it must have been a little over 2 years ago.


----------



## Samia

Just finished:
Clinique dramatically different mositurizer
Bobbi Brown Hydrating Cream
MAC Clear gel for brows


----------



## declaredbeauty

Bare Minerals Mineral Veil


----------



## Tinn3rz

Kiehls facial moisturizer


----------



## pond23

Kiehl's centella asiatica sensitive skin facial cleanser


----------



## Eimii

MAC all that glitters
MAC green gel cleanser
L'oreal primer


----------



## roses5682

MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## northernbelle33

I didn't finish it, but I reached expiration on my MAC concealer.

Finished sample packets of random things.

About to finish a travel-size Philosophy Hope in a Jar.


----------



## karmallory

MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack.  Second jar this year... I pretty much wear it daily!


----------



## susu1978

just used up my stila lip tint moisturiser


----------



## knics33

Fix +... I desperately need to swing by MAC and pick up a new bottle. It is HG material for me.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Studio Moisture Fix SPF 15 (think I may repurchase!)
MAC Studio Finish Concealer
Benefit Stay don't Stray
Bobbi Brown Gel liner
Maybelline The Colossal mascara


----------



## Couture_Girl

MUFFE Duo Mat Foundation Powder - love this stuff. So expensive though
MAC Carbon Eyeshadow
Lanome Bi-Facil Makeup Remover

I also hit pan on my Lancome Foundation Powder (cant remember the name right now)


----------



## ipudgybear

Stila lipgloss in guava.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Very close to finishing Burt Bee's Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream


----------



## StealthAMG

Most recently (last few weeks) ...

Hourglass mineral veil primer
Temptu foundation pods in beige and warm ivory (always out of stock, I'm over Temptu)
Temptu champagne highlighter 
Temptu nude blush pods
Laura Mercier oil free tinted moisturizer in Nude 
Lancôme l'occilation mineral foundation (and sadly discontinued)
Fresh Sugar lip balm in Honey
DDF moisturizer
Murad AHA/AHB exfoliating gel cleanser
Paul Mitchell awapuhi wild ginger shampoo and conditioner
Chanel mascara


----------



## pinkmom66

TIGI Masterpeice Hair Spray
MAC Pro Longwear Lipglass in Infinitely Likeable
MAC Studio Fix Powder Foundation NW 20
MAC Blot Powder Medium


----------



## Samia

My favorite lip liner, No.7 in Nude


----------



## ByeKitty

Lancôme Hypnose mascara
L'óreal triple active day cream
Nivea toner


----------



## Cait

MAC MSFN in Light
KORRES Milk Proteins Foaming Cream Cleanser
Ojon Volumizing Conditioner


----------



## BunnySlippers

Estee Lauder´s Perfectly Clean fresh balancing lotion.

But thankfully I have a back up!


----------



## susu1978

just used hand cream sally hansen


----------



## Prufrock613

Walgreen's 10% AHA cream
Jack Black lip balm
Kiehl's lip balm
Retin A
Loreal primer
Maison Martine Marigela "Untitled" perfume


----------



## roses5682

MAC clear gloss
MAC eye make-up remover
Dior Diorshow mascara


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Most of my mascaras Dior & Givenchy


----------



## Lola69

My Essie base/top coat and dkny delicious


----------



## Cait

Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution (250mL)
CG Natureluxe Mousse mascara, Very Black
Bobbi Brown Hydrating Eye Cream


----------



## Samia

MAC Clear Eyebrow Gel


----------



## being.myself

Guerlain B41 Brit lipstick; my HG... and they've discontinued it...


----------



## Cait

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel - Sensitive
Revlon GrowLuscious mascara
Maybelline Great Lash Clear

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MrsTGreen

L'Oreal Voluminous mascara


----------



## declaredbeauty

MUFE Face and Body


----------



## Mina Harker

Ugh, nothing! That is so bad, that I must have so much,
except my Covergirl mascara is getting low!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Tarte Clean Slate primer... such a b$#@^ to use up because of the packaging 
Also in the very last few uses of my maybelline gel liner... so excited to try a new one.
Finished my tube of Loreal Voluminous Mascara


----------



## chunkylover53

DiorShow mascara (well, it dried up and became unusable)
Benefit Dandelion (again!)


----------



## Marinela

Vishy cleaning mouse


----------



## Cait

Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution, 250mL
Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel - Sensitive mini
J&J No More Tears De-Tangling Spray
Maybelline Great Lash Clear (but I throw this out every couple of months)
MAC Cakeshop Shadestick (more like dried up)
MAC Cleanse Off Oil - Tranquil To Go


----------



## StealthAMG

YSL poudre compacte radiance #5 

Really balances out tinted moisturizers well

Also
Phyto baume conditioner, I swear my hair has never gone this long between haircuts since starting phyto (formerly paul mitchell model & junkie)

Another Murad AHA daily scrub, works great with clarisonic every other day


----------



## kristinized

Philosophy Hands of Hope hand and cuticle cream. I bought the 30ml size as a stocking stuffer at Christmas and ended up using it myself!  I like it, but am going to try something different next time.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## want_chanel

khiels midnight recovery eye cream


----------



## tricia

UDPP
Shiseido the skincare night moisture recharge
Shiseido white lucent brightening moisturizing cream
Shiseido white lucent Brightening Eye Treatment
Nivea lip balm


----------



## hotfreezer

Dior's Diorskin Nude Foundation.


----------



## Cait

Paul Mitchell Thicken Up! styling liquid
Joico KPak shampoo for coloured hair
Yes to Carrots! Pampering conditioner

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## PrincessMe

Mally slant tip eyeliner  
Estee Lauder Stay in Place Concealor
Buxom Lipgloss (im addicted to this!! )
Mac Magic Powder

Im reordering..love all these products


----------



## girlygirl3

RBR Lipgloss in Coy - sorry to see it go
L'Occitane Citrus & Clementine body cream - LE, so I'll have to wait for it to come back!
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara sample - need to replace soon!


----------



## roses5682

Just finished my MAC liquid liner.


----------



## c0uture

Makeup Forever Concealer


----------



## coleybug

Tarte - Lights Camara Lashes mascara
Nars Sheer Glow sample


----------



## Eimii

MAC all that glitters!
First mac shadow I've used up!


----------



## coconutsboston

Kat Von D tattoo concealer
Laura Mercier Blush
Guerlain Kajal Khol eyeliner

Time to hit up Sephora!


----------



## keodi

c0uture said:


> Makeup Forever Concealer


 
me too!


----------



## c0uture

keodi said:


> me too!



Love it!


----------



## Fiercefriend

MAC Blacktrack fluidline


----------



## bnjj

Lancome Doll Lashes Mascara
Softsoap Coconut Body Wash
Korres Pomegranate Moisturizer


----------



## pamie17

Missha bb cream


----------



## elleestbelle

Bare minerals matte foundation in golden tan
Benefit cosmetics bad gal mascara


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Bobbi Brown gel liner & MAC studio finish concealer


----------



## Billyfulness182

MAC Naked Lunch & Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes Mascara


----------



## chantal1922

Bare Minerals matte foundation in deep golden


----------



## keodi

NARS Cream blush in Cassandre


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Makeup Forever Concealer....and I am going to use up it's replacement fast too. I can't seem to find a foundation I like and I use the concealer on my cheeks where I need it in place of foundation.


----------



## Cait

500mL Bioderma Sensibio cleansing water
Nip + Fab Clean Fix cleansing oil
MUFE AquaEyes #23L
YSL Touche Eclat #1
MAC Brush Cleanser


----------



## alyssa18o6

Nuetrogena heathy skin liquid foundation. 
Aussie Hair insurance 
Prestige my blackest lashes


----------



## HeartMyMJs

*Clinique - Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel...going on my 6th bottle.  Love this!!
*Bobbi Brown Long Wear Gel
*Nars Afterglow
*Lancome Mascara
*Bobbi Brown Concealer


----------



## wtmontana

Back in December, full products: LUSH Full of Grace solid serum, LUSH Almond and Coconut Smoothie,  LUSH Dreamy Bubble Bar Slice, LUSH Stepping Stone Foot Scrub, LUSH Satsumo Santa Bath Ballistic, LUSH Love Lettuce Face Mask, LUSH Cupcake Face Mask, Impulse Romantic Spark Body Mist, Dove Clear Touch Anti White Marks Deodorant 24h, Neutrogena Oil-Free Acne Wash Pink Grapefruit Foaming Scrub, 2x Lee Stafford Dry Shampoo Poker Straight For Oily Roots, Lee Stafford Dry Shampoo Poker Straight For Oily Roots (sadly broken lid, not used up fully), Femfresh Natural Balance Intimate Wash, MAC Satin Lipstick in MAC Red, MAC Amplified Creme Lipstick in Vegas Volt, John Frieda Full Repair Full Body Conditioner, John Frieda Full Repair Full Body Shsmpoo, Rimmel London Match Perfection 2-in-1 Concealer & Highlighter in 010 Ivory, Schwarzkopf Liquid Silk SOS Repair Treatment, Pantene 3 Minute Miracle Treatment. 

Samples and sachets: YSL Top Secrets Beauty Sleep, CK Shock Perfume, Oh Lola! Perfume, LUSH Dirty Springwash Shower Gel, Cosmic Radiance Britney Spears Perfume, Formula 10.0.6&#8242;s Pores Be Pure Skin-Clarifying Mud Mask with Strawberry and Arrow, Biore Pore Perfect Nose Strip, Natralia Nourish Hair Care Normal Hair Shampoo and Conditioner, and Formula 10.0.6&#8242;s In The T Zone Mattifying Cloth Mask with Zinc and Marshmallow.

I think I'm about due for a whole lot of new Empties post this weekend.


----------



## Cait

LUSH Eau Roma toner mini-size
LUSH Ultrabland cleanser
Nip + Fab Clean Fix cleansing oil 
LRP Effaclar K gel cleanser


----------



## Bethc

This is the first time I've ever used something so much that I actually hit pan...

Edward Bess bronzer and nude e/s


----------



## ILoveC

Bobbi brown gel liner black.


----------



## wtmontana

Toothpaste haha.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Brown Eyeliner Pencil


----------



## Couture_Girl

bobbi brown under eye corrector

maybelline age rewind concealer in med.


----------



## swtstephy

sample tube of stila major lash mascara
sephora nail polish remover
travel size bottle of sephora daily make up brush cleaner
travel size bottle of cucumber melon lotion from bath and body works
tub of mango body butter from the body shop


----------



## BrittanyDarling

i use skincare products up the fastest and only a handful of actual makeup products. 
mascaras i get rid of in three months so if that counts
EOS lip balms
MAC's eyebrow pencil (the mechanical ones)
and bronzers dior and benefit hoola (just a sample size)
i buy too much to actually hit pan
what i need to do is Project 10 Pan


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Bobbi Brown gel liner


----------



## InimitableD

Estee Lauder Double Wear Light foundation, and also their Sumptuous Extreme mascara...

I'm also getting really close the end of my Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner pencil in Zero.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I've used up two Too Faced Free Love lipsticks (I had one in my purse and one at my vanity, that both ran out around the same time...) - and just finished off a Bare Escentuals foundation today as well!


----------



## Neo007

Guerlain Meteorites Perles Light Diffusing Perfecting Primer. Just bought a new bottle today


----------



## Machick333

mac fix plus (repurchased)
mac mineralized skin fishish (Soft and gentle) (will not repurchase)
Loreal Voluminus mascara (repurchase...always)
La roche posay tolerian riche face cream (repurchased)


----------



## alice87

My lovely Mario Badescu vitamin E night cream, never again, so heavy and greasy!!!


----------



## kmh1190

-The Body Shop coconut body butter (will repurchase but first have to use up my Strawberry body butter)
-Makeup Artists Choice pumpkin peel (not sure this really did anything)


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Clinique take the day off makeup remover
Clinique all about eyes rich


----------



## Machick333

Avene Soothing eye conture cream.


----------



## xoespresso

Shiseido white lucent moisturizing gel  

I can only manage to hit pan on skincare, never makeup...


----------



## Prufrock613

xoespresso said:


> Shiseido white lucent moisturizing gel
> 
> I can only manage to hit pan on skincare, never makeup...



I have the same problem:shame:  I dont think I have finished a lipstick since high school!


----------



## natters

Cargo Blu-Ray mattifying primer. i just repurchased...i think my 4th tube.


----------



## tamburger

Yves Saint Laurent Matt Touch. I go through one of these a month. It hurts my wallet


----------



## foxyqt

- Makeup Forever HD Concealer (went through several tubes of this! use it everyday)
- Makeup Forever Matt Velvet+ Foundation
- Smashbox Photofinish Primer
- MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
- MAC Brownborder Technakohl
- MAC Blankety and Cherish Lipsticks


----------



## RosieBell

I too have something in my Sooo Good list and that's Promaxyl. Love the texture and visible effect that this anti ageing product has on my face.  Would share a picture soon.  Probably this will help for now http://www.yourskinlooksgreat.com


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Finished with Maybelline The Falsies mascara today. Have repurchased it numerous times but I want to try something different before I repurchase again. Going to use up some  samples in the meantime!


----------



## raiderette74

Tarte Amazonian Clay Full Coverage Foundation


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Just used up the last of my Mac Satin Taupe eye shadow - love that color


----------



## I_lv_vintage

Just used up:
- Clarins hand and nail treatment cream sample tube: very nice and non sticky hand cream. Fast to absorb and has very light and natursl scent.
- Evolu spf15 day lotion (new zealand natural skin care): has very herbal smell. Is a lovely light moisturiser.
- Elizabeth arden Timefighting radiance serum: love this day serum. Hydrating and has slight shimmer to brighten skin.  Unfortunately, Product is being phased out to make way for new series.


----------



## Cait

Hilton Hotel mini-tube of PTR Ultra Rich lotion (new one in my purse, still got 6 or 7 left)
500mL bottle of Bioderma Crealine H20
Olay Complete Sensitive SPF30
Avene Ystheal+ Eye Contour Cream


----------



## JenineBilibox

ALL my MAC makeup! I need new everything!


----------



## meganfm

La Roche Posay Lipikar hand cream.  Not the most moisturizing but was the only thing that would calm my eczema flare ups.


----------



## BrittanyDarling

I love hearing what products people love so much they repurchase
my favorites that i have repurchased are:
Urban decay all nighter setting spray
Bobbi brown corrector & concealer
Rock & Republic Villa & Private Jet 
Fairy drop mascara
Mac no color brush cleaner
Mac mechanical eyebrow pencil
Bare Escentuals Faux tan, mineral veil, foundation
Physicians formula liquid liner in brown
Maybelline master drama liner pencil
Lancome makeup remover

stuff i will repurchase once i run out
Neutrogena Healthy Skin Foundation
Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Under Eye Concealer
Laura Mercier Mineral Foundation (loose powder)
POREfessional 
MUFE hd 
Buxom lip pencil in London


----------



## BrittanyDarling

xhb said:


> How do you tell when you have finished up mascara? I have been using the same tube of mascara forever and I haven't run out.


You should throw away mascara after three months. Used up or not. Mascara is the one thing that holds a lot of bacteria.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

They're real! Mascara y Benefit. Sample of Dior forever foundation.


----------



## CarmenK

Mac Fix plus
Bobbi brown corrector dark peach
Tarte lights camera lashes mascara
Urban decay perversion eyeliner
Makeupforever aqua cream gel in black
Mac bamboo eyeshadow
Nars smudgeproof eyeshadow primer

I ran out of all this recently so it was a pain in the butt and in my pocket to re-stock everything =/


----------



## Cait

100mL bottle of Bioderma. 
Fekkai Technician Color Care shampoo.


----------



## xhb

Another bottle of cetaphil lotion


----------



## keodi

a bottle of hairveda shampoo.


----------



## Cait

Lancome Genefique concentrate, 30mL


----------



## yellowjade

my bobbi brown corrector!! loooove


----------



## babyspring114

I rarely finish up an entire makeup and even skincare product and when I do, I'm definitely going to buy the exact same item plus other things from the same brand. Things I recently ran out of & will restock for sure 

Clinique chubby sticks in super strawberry
Urban decay primer potion
Philosophy hope in a jar


----------



## Cait

Benefit They're Real! (and will not be re-purchasing)
100mL bottle of Bioderma Sensibio H2O


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Just used up a huge philosophy amazing grace 32oz shower gel. Also just used up a pot of Korres lip balm.


----------



## Cait

Klorane Chamomile Shampoo
Oscar Blandi Light Dry Shampoo - Travel size
B&BW PS I Love You shower gel


----------



## bnjj

Lush Snowcake Soap
Maybelline Falsies Mascara
Lipbalm (go through them like crazy)


----------



## BunnySlippers

Avene soapless gel cleanser
Bodyshop strawberry shower gel mini
Yves Rocher Shampoo for brown hair 
Yves Rocher Brazilian Coffee Bean shower cream


----------



## xoespresso

Amore Pacific treatment cleansing foam 
Sample of Amore Pacific eye cream
Seikisho Mask White clarifying mask
Shiseido tsubaki head spa shampoo 

...still haven't hit pan on any actual makeup yet!! >.<


----------



## Sassydarlings

used up a lot of lip tints!! lols... for me, it's the best way to get that natural no make up look with red lips!.. I used up 3 tubes already.


----------



## aquadisiacc

Sephora liquid liner and my urban decay primer potion


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Just used up a Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask. This is one of the few items that I continue to repurchase and always use up.


----------



## Prufrock613

Kinky Curly Come Clean shampoo
Chantecaille Flirt gloss
LMdB Cafe Creme gloss
Kiehls #1 lip balm
Curl Junkie daily conditioner


----------



## Cait

100mL bottle of Bioderma Sensibio cleansing water x3 
My Beauty Diary Peony & Brightening or some such purse-size atomizer


----------



## gina2328

MAC Painterly Paint Pot


----------



## Cait

Bobbi Brown Skin, #00 Alabaster
Bioderma Sensibio AR Anti-Rougeurs cream
Quo by Orly fast drying drops
L'Oreal EverCreme hair masque


----------



## kezza30

All my scrumcious L'occitane hand creams i've accumilated. Got myself another 4, love my L'Occitane's


----------



## policuhi

Currently used up my Oh Baby Lipglass yesterday..however, I have already bought another today!!!

#addicted


----------



## Aeris

I just finished my CeraVe AM Lotion. I repurchased it immediately.


----------



## seaofcowards

have repurchased:
caudalie beauty elixir
donna karan cashmere mist anti-perspirant
laura mercier secret camouflage concealer
hourglass mineral veil primer
laura mercier tinted moisturizer
fresh lip treatments
chanel inimitable mascara
ysl touche eclat
l'occitane shea butter hand cream
bumble & bumble surf spray
daivines love smoothing shampoo/conditioner

will repurchase once i run out:
caudalie cleansing water
chanel vitalumiere aqua liquid foundation
make up for ever eyebrow corrector
mac lady danger
nars matte lip pencil in red square
frederic fekkai essential shea shampoo/conditioner
ysl faux cils
korres pomegranate moisturizer
diptyque philosykos
diptyque l'ombre dans l'eau
serge lutens sa majeste la rose
benefit high beam
benefit dallas bronzer/blush


----------



## Cait

Recent pan-hits:
Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage concealer, both the yellow & orange sides
Stila Prime Pot in Taffy

Will repurchase both.


----------



## adoringcarmine

mac studio finish concealer - actually never thought i would finish it as it's soo full coverage and seems to last for ever
bobbi brown concealor - great but will crease under eyes and uses up v. quickly


----------



## deltalady

MAC MSF natural
Black Radiance complexion perfection primer
L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black mascara
Bobbi Brown corrector


----------



## springbaby

Maybelline define a brow
Bioderma make up remover


----------



## bella601

Mac opulash mascara


----------



## luty

caudalie Pulpe Vitaminée Eye and Lip Cream - I'm not really loving it. it's ok.
clarins beauty flash balm - I'm hooked!! I will buy it again and again .
Elizabeth arden 8 hours cream. I already bought 2 back up


----------



## BraavosBound

Makeup
*Chanel Pensee Glossimer (from Summer 2011 collection)
*MAC MSF Natural (want to repurchase - is this product permanent?)

Skincare/Body
*Origins Checks & Balance face wash (repurchased)
*Alaffia's African Black Soap (would repurchase, but they only have two scents, and I'm kind of tired of them)
*Haus of Gloi Bubbling Scrub in Honey Tree (repurchased, but in a fall-themed scent)

I'm trying to do a project 10 pan w/ makeup products, but it takes forever to use everything up!


----------



## StealthAMG

Algenist Concentrated Reconstructing Serum!!

AMAZING STUFF!!


----------



## devoted7

-origin spot remover
-clarins anti aging serum and moisture
-clarins Everlasting foundation
-mufe hd powder


----------



## HerShe

MAC MSF Natural
MAC Blot Powder

Constantly run out of these 2 during the summer


----------



## HerShe

BraavosBound said:


> Makeup
> *Chanel Pensee Glossimer (from Summer 2011 collection)
> *MAC MSF Natural *(want to repurchase - is this product permanent?)*
> 
> Skincare/Body
> *Origins Checks & Balance face wash (repurchased)
> *Alaffia's African Black Soap (would repurchase, but they only have two scents, and I'm kind of tired of them)
> *Haus of Gloi Bubbling Scrub in Honey Tree (repurchased, but in a fall-themed scent)
> 
> I'm trying to do a project 10 pan w/ makeup products, but it takes forever to use everything up!


 

Hi and yes, MSF Natural is a permanent MAC item.


----------



## Cait

YSL Touche Eclat
GOSH Metal Mania & Prestige My Biggest Lashes mascaras
Maybelline Dream Mousse concealer
Smashbox Photo Op Under Eye Brightener


----------



## MrsKK

Algenist firming and lifting cream. Wonderfully moisturizing, gives great tone and elasticity.


----------



## lazeny

My Laneige Water Bank Essence. I will be skipping it for a few months.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Smudge Proof eyeshadow base, Clinique bottom lash mascara, and Black Radiance face primer.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Bobbi Brown corrector/concealer


----------



## keodi

MAC call my bluff lipstick.


----------



## Cait

Bioderma Sensibio H20 Micelle Solution
PTR Extra Rich Body Lotion 
Yes to Carrots! Pampering Conditioner
Fekkai Color Care Technician shampoo
TiGi Bedhead Root Boost spray


----------



## mira_uk

Olay Daily Regenerist Serum
Giorgio Armani Sheer Bronzer #1


----------



## fabchick1987

Aveeno radiance face exfoliator
Boots No. 7 face deep moisturizer


----------



## crunchy buns

Bliss fabulous foaming face wash


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Cerave daily face mositurizer with SPF.


----------



## mspera

Chanel Le blanc moisturizing cream

Kiehl's creme de corps


----------



## goodmornin

I just used up and rebought:

- Chanel UV Essentiel SPF 50
- Kiehls Olive Oil Hair Pak
- Creme de La Mer


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

I've used up my:

Urban Decay Sin eyeshadow
Philosophy Hope in a Jar with SPF
and Nars Larger Than Life Eyeliner in Via Appia


----------



## Aeris

Clinique BB Cream.
It was OK, I'll try out a few other BB creams before I decide if I'll buy the Clinique one again.


----------



## Younna

Erborian BB Cream
La Mer Eye Cream (waiting for my birthday to buy a new one )
Mac eyebrow pencil in Fling. I go through so many of these.


----------



## fendifemale

Carols Daughter Monoi conditioner 
Carols Daughter Monoi repair mask


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Shiseido pureness skin softener.   Awesome toner!!!


----------



## pquiles

As I Am Coconut Co-Wash
Tresseme Naturals conditioner
Vitamin Shoppe Jojoba Oil
NARS e/s primer --- I keep the empty-ish tubes b/c if you tap on it really hard, you can still get some out
Gold Bond Ultimate skin cream
Shiseido Benefiance Wrinkleresist 24 (On to 3rd bottle)


----------



## Aeris

Ziana - time to get my prescription refilled.

CeraVe AM & PM - I keep buying these over and over. I rarely products like enough to replace multiple times!

PanOxyl Bar Soap - I was on my last sliver and was freaking out because they were out of production for a few months. They hit the shelves again on the 1st. Yay, just in time.

Pantene ProV Nature Fusion Shampoo - This was pretty good, but I didn't re-buy it because I wanted to try out the Suave Professionals Keratin Infusion Smoothing Shampoo. As predicted it was cheap and good!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Nars Sheer Glow in Barcelona
Nars Eye Shadow Primer
CeraVe AM Lotion with SPF
Fresh Sugar Lychee body wash


----------



## luv1

EOS Vanilla shaving creme and oil of olay SPF 15


----------



## bnjj

Carols Daughter Hair Milk
Facial cleanser


----------



## mspera

Lalicious body butter - coconut
Chanel - sublimage eye cream


----------



## lifestylekitty

Natural Rice Dual Wet & Dry Foundation


----------



## qookymonster

Benefit dandelion. I use it as a blush but think I will be graduating to other blushes with more intense colour payoff as the dandelion is virtually invisible on me!


----------



## DzzyButterfly

Neutrogena Eye Makeup Remover (I believe this is my 5-6th bottle of this stuff! It removes everything and it is cheap! More money to spend on make-up! ) 

Clinique Redness Solutions Moisturizer: Sample size. Not sure if I'd buy the full-size. 

Urban Decay E/S in Virgin: My naked palette is no longer complete!    I bought a z palette and the MAC dupe (Shroom) for Virgin.  

Revlon Grow Luscious Mascara: Hated it. Would not repurchase.  

Covergirl Lash Blast (Orange tube): I would repurchase this one; however, I'd like to try the Lash Blast Fusion first.  

Benefit POREessional: I received this with part of a set. I do not have a pore problem and I don't believe I really "need" this product.  I wouldn't spend the money to purchase a full size. 

EOS Lip Balm in Summer Fruit: As cute as this balm is, I wouldn't repurchase.  It is not very moisturizing.  I prefer Burt's Bees or the Nivea Honey.  I used my Sephora VIB discount to purchase a set of Korres Lip Butters-- so excited to try those! 

Julep Age Defying Hand Brightener: I received this a while ago for signing up for the monthly Julep Nail polish box. I hated the nail polish. This lotion was very good; however, it didn't brighten and I think there are a ton of lotions out there that would be just as good as this one or better. Not worth ordering from Julep.


----------



## pmburk

This morning I hit pan on MAC Satin Taupe eyeshadow. Will definitely be re-purchasing this one!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

My Benefit benetint. This is the fourth bottle I've exhausted.


----------



## maclover

Sephora Makeup remover
Clinique dramatically different moisturizing gel


----------



## knics33

MAC Brush cleaner - a staple

ELF zit zapper - love this and it's only $1!

Korres anti-aging primer deluxe sample - really liked this and thinking about picking up the full size


----------



## PrincessD

Recently used up a Fresh Sugar lip gloss. Totally love it!!


----------



## amariexoxo

Mac Springsheen blush and revlon colorstay foundation.


----------



## Aeris

I finished my CeraVe AM yet again! I do believe I have never repurchased a product as much as this one due to my beauty product ADD.


----------



## Samantha S

Finished rouge coco mademoiselle and organdi rose


----------



## Aeris

Paula's Choice BHA 9....Definitely will repurchase, this is a new staple for me!


----------



## alice87

Just finish my lovely pixie by Petra golden eyeshadows (used three of them before, the same color), victoria's secret lipgloss, MAC beautiful iris eyeshadows.


----------



## deltalady

Nivea A Touch of Milk and Honey lip balm and Philosophy Purity Cleansing gel


----------



## MrsTGreen

Lancome Fresh Wear Teint Idole Foundation
Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundaton
Wet N Wild Bronzer


----------



## pquiles

NARS E/S primer.  I tried to get every last smidgen out of that tube before I disposed of it too.


----------



## gre8dane

pquiles said:


> NARS E/S primer.  I tried to get every last smidgen out of that tube before I disposed of it too.



Are you taking advantage of the NARS F&F @ 20% OFF, it ends tonight code NARSFF2012?  The PX does no longer carries NARS.


----------



## pquiles

gre8dane said:


> Are you taking advantage of the NARS F&F @ 20% OFF, it ends tonight code NARSFF2012?  The PX does no longer carries NARS.



The PX really upset me... I returned from Career Course to discover the NARS counter was gone.  I'm on the NARS site right now.
The E/S primer is sold out!


----------



## LataJones

Neostrata Level 2 toner. Won't be repurchasing because I want to pare down my beauty products.


----------



## rainbowrose

Revlon Lip Butter in Cotton Candy

Won't be getting it again though as I found the colour to not be very noticeable but decided to use it up after spending $20 on it..


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Laura Mercier's Radiance Primer...going on 3rd tube!


----------



## susu1978

Just used up Laura Mercier eye cream and bourjois concealer and won't be repurchasing again. Also a big bioderma bottle, and party feet foot cream.


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> The PX really upset me... I returned from Career Course to discover the NARS counter was gone.  I'm on the NARS site right now.
> The E/S primer is sold out!



I love the bars e/s primer that's the only one I use  now.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Guerlain foundation, did not repurchase.


----------



## Luv22119

Lancome Hypnose Drama


----------



## Tiare

In anticipation of the Barney's Beauty Event this week, I have used up the following:

Cle de Peau concealer - will repurchase
Ren serum (something with Young and Beautiful in the title) - not going to repurchase. I think I'm going to try a concentrate serum from Cle de Peau instead
Phyto hair mask for Thin hair - Love this stuff, but, I'm going to buy a tub of the Davies mask mentioned in Into The Gloss awhile back.
Hermes Eau de Merveilles - Not going to repurchase, since I have two backup bottles already! 
Guerlain Rouge G Gracia lipstick - will repurchase, my favorite!
L'Oreal Voluminous Million Lashes in Black - going to get one of the Maybelline Volumn' ones in the purple tube. I saw some pictures online and the difference was crazy!


----------



## nordysgal

MAC Studio Moisture Cream.  Will not be re-purchasing - not the best, not the worst, but totally not interested in the chemical-ysmell.  Meh.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

I live the thread because my goal us always to finish products because I over spend on products and never finish and have to toss a lot (


----------



## designerdreamin

DiorSkin Sculpt Foundation.  Trying a different one for a change but would definitely repurchase the DiorSkin Sculpt.


----------



## Cait

Nuxe Reve de miel lip treatment stick
L'Occitane 20% Shea Butter hand cream (or whatever it's called...)
Several mini bottles of 100mL Bioderma


----------



## nc.girl

I just finished off my bottle/tube/whatever of Sephora Anti Shine Primer the other day, and have already repurchased it.


----------



## ugglor

Sweet Fire said:


> Guerlain foundation, did not repurchase.


Channel four Hombres.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Anastasia eyebrow pencil (I going on my 5th purchase)


----------



## italian1224

Aeris said:


> I finished my CeraVe AM yet again! I do believe I have never repurchased a product as much as this one due to my beauty product ADD.



Have you seen any results using cerVe?


----------



## Aeris

I'm scraping the bottom of my Bare Minerals Ready Pressed Powder Foundation. I'm very tempted to rebuy it since I liked it overall, but there are some other ones I wanted to try first...


----------



## Prufrock613

*Le Metier de Beaute* gloss in Captiva


----------



## pquiles

MAC Prep + Prime powder -  Repurchased both the loose and compact.  Love this!
NARS Makeup Primer - Repurchased
NARS Eye Shadow primer - Repurchased


----------



## roses5682

Stila liquid liner in brown and philosphy eye make up remover. Wont be repurchasing either. I think stila has the best liquid liner but lately i prefer gel liner.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

2 cleansers- Clarins One Step Cleanser and Gentle Foaming Cleanser. I have so many half used tubes and bottles sitting in the bathroom. I will repurchase but not until I use up what I have first.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Sugarrimed Dazzleglass
Neutrogena Healthy Skin Foundation
Clarins Gentle Foaming Cleanser


----------



## Samantha S

Finished using chanel no 5, eau premier. Its a lovely fragrance.


----------



## Samantha S

second photo


----------



## stephaniekb

Just purchased a great face cream for the dry, frigid New York City air. My face was getting so out of control, I ended up walking into a Sephora and asking what I could use that was thick and creamy but at a price I could afford.

I was told to try First Aid Beauty's Ultra Repair cream. When I say it worked wonders, it literally worked wonders. I even lost 5 pounds over night! Just kidding..

After using only two nights, my flakey and cracking skin (gross) was back to normal. I suggested it to a co-worker who is apparently on an ultra-drying-skin medication. She also said it worked wonders!

I hope this never runs out.

On another note, my Rosebud Salve is almost gone. It makes me need to reapply just thinking about it..


----------



## lazeny

My favorite foundation. Guerlain Lingerie de Peau


----------



## nessquik

Urban Decay Primer Potion! I am hoping to finish 10 products this month, so that's 1 down, 9 to go.


----------



## jen_sparro

Sample of Chanel Hydra Beauty Gel Creme, it is so amazing! I want to buy the full size product now. 

Almost out of the Chanel Hydra Beauty Serum too, but that makes my skin a teeny bit oily towards the end of the day so still debating on that.


----------



## Emmaaa

This is really tough to remember as a gal when we use lots of products. Isn't it? As far i remember i have already finished powder brush of MAC.


----------



## rainbowrose

Essence translucent powder


----------



## Cait

Revlon CS Whipped
skin79 Super Hot Pink BB cream
Caudalie VinoPerfect Serum & Pulpe Vitaminee Eye/Lip Contour Cream
Bioderma Sensibio H2O Micelle Solution, 250mL


----------



## ehy210

bobbi brown gel eyeliner (used daily for more than 6 years). But I won't be repurchasing because I found something even better- YSL gel eyeliner!


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford Neroli Portofino
Dolce and Gabbana The One
CARGO Rio lipgloss
Buxom Sugar lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani maestro foundation


----------



## bonchicgenre

stephaniekb said:


> Just purchased a great face cream for the dry, frigid New York City air. My face was getting so out of control, I ended up walking into a Sephora and asking what I could use that was thick and creamy but at a price I could afford.
> 
> I was told to try First Aid Beauty's Ultra Repair cream. When I say it worked wonders, it literally worked wonders. I even lost 5 pounds over night! Just kidding..
> 
> After using only two nights, my flakey and cracking skin (gross) was back to normal. I suggested it to a co-worker who is apparently on an ultra-drying-skin medication. She also said it worked wonders!
> 
> I hope this never runs out.
> 
> On another note, my Rosebud Salve is almost gone. It makes me need to reapply just thinking about it..


this FAB is my favorite! Their oatmeal mask is also great. If you can purchase the value sets around holiday they are well worth it!


----------



## bonchicgenre

cetaphil cleanser - won't be repurchasing
b & bw body cream in enchanted - great smell but won't be repurchasing I have others to finish
FAB - ultra calming lotion tub, my boyfriend and I both use this and seem to go through it quickly but it's so worth it.


----------



## Fljill

Ugh my la mer eye GEL not the cream but the gel. It's my fav! I hate the cream it's to thick and dosnt absorb into the skin like the gel does but for 300$ and change I'm gonna use up my cream!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Mango's & Cream Shower Gel
Clarins One Step Exfoliating Cleanser


----------



## sansandy

MAC Hug Me lipstick. It's been always a favourite of mine.


----------



## dakotacheryl

sansandy said:


> MAC Hug Me lipstick. It's been always a favourite of mine.



ITA...Hug Me is a great formula and shade.


----------



## wtmontana

Some LUSH items, a Maybelline concealer, Lee Stafford dry shampoo, Napoleon Perdis eye mask - all definite repurchases!

I did an empties video too.


----------



## BeauSolaire

The new Tarte Amazonian Clay face detox mask - love it and will definitely be repurchasing!
Bare Essentials Combination skin moisturizer - really like how ungreasy and light this lotion is, but Sephora can't seem to decide whether to carry it or not, so I might be finding a replacement


----------



## viacarolina2394

My chanel translucent powder.... meh


----------



## lovemysavior

My Oil of Olay facial cleanser, Pond's face cream, and my Urban Decay Zero liner.


----------



## MJDaisy

loreal primer. i swear it is my HG primer. i just finished my 10th bucket.


----------



## ILoveC

Bb eye concealer. Bb gel liner.


----------



## grace04

MAC Cremesheen lipstick in CremeCup.  This is about my 3rd tube, and I will be replacing it ASAP.  I love the color and the formula.

Bobbi Brown powder blush in Slopes.  I'll be replacing; it's the closest thing I can find to being enough color but not too much color.


----------



## annebelle

The product that gets repurchased the most is any type of Nivea hairspray (but generally the one for volume). It looks natural and I use it daily for my fine, limp hair. I'm a little worried though of the industrial quantities I've used over the years...hope it doesn't affect my brain


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Creme Cup l/s.


----------



## bloodyxcape

clinique butter shine lipstick in "adore u" and mac lipstick in "jubilee"


----------



## jorton

Urban Decay Eyeshadow Potion Primer. It lasted at least a year! I will certainly be repurchasing, great stuff!


----------



## katran26

Lip Sugar Advanced Therapy by Fresh...I go through these!! Been buying lip sugars since 2005 and never been without


----------



## jen_sparro

Clinique- Take the Day Off Lids & Lips. Don't know if I'll repurchase, it did it's job but I prefer to use Bioderma.


----------



## omiart

e.l.f studio blush in candid coral


----------



## mspera

Fresh soy face cleanser 
Caudalie eye and lip cream (forget the exact name) -- in a small tube.


----------



## RedPoppies

Revlon ColorStay Foundation
ELF blush in Mellow Mauve
Dior Airflash Foundation
MAC Mineralized Skinfinish Natural
ELF brow kit
Bobbi Brown concealer stick
NARS concealer stick


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Covergirl Clump Crusher MascaraRimmel Fix and Perfect Pro Primer


Will definitely repurchase, great buys.


----------



## lazeny

My Guerlain Parure Gold Extreme and my Shu Uemura Eye Corrector Pro Concealer, w/c the brand discontinued a few years ago. Bummer.


----------



## libertygirl

Nars Smudgeproof eye primer - already purchased another one, by far my favourite eye primer
L'Oreal Infallible eyeliner - again, already purchased another
Sarah Chapman Skinesis Eye Recovery Cream - loved the texture of this, but didn't do anything special. Probably won't be repurchasing for now.


----------



## lifestylekitty

My Dior lip glow. And it's currently out of stock. .


----------



## Macprincessx

My Mac Pro longwear concealer in nw20 repurchasing today


----------



## Couture_Girl

benefit porefessional!


----------



## Cait

Lancôme Illusionist or whatever it's called serum
Le couvent des minimes Sage & Lemon hand cream
YSL Touche Éclat #1
DiorShow New Look mascara
Shiseido Ultimate Cleansing Oil for Face & Body


----------



## bagshopr

Two Bath and Body Works lotions.  It is such a good feeling to make progress on my stash.


----------



## fendifemale

NYX Stay Matte but Not Flat powder in Caramel
LORAC Tantilizer baked bronzer
Avon "Aquadelic" eyeshadow quad


----------



## mspera

The Body Shop - Shea Shower Cream


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Dream Matte Powder
Carol's Daughter Tui Shampoo


----------



## pquiles

Lancome Vissionaire skin corrector
NARS eye shadow primer
NARS lip gloss pencil
Clinique make up brush cleaner
MAC pro eye concealer


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Loccitane hand cream


----------



## sundriedlacquer

,My neutragena and revlon foundations, and my NYC face primer.


----------



## Cait

Lancôme Huile Douceur
Shiseido Facial Cotton
Caudalie Cleansing Water To Go mini


----------



## vietnamese

Sun cream Laroche posay
Helena Rubinstein mascara


----------



## Ligea77

Nail polish remover
Philosophy Classic Fudge cake
Philosophy Raspberry sorbet
Origins Underwear for Lashes


----------



## lifestylekitty

Dior lip glow!


----------



## girlygirl3

YSL Mascara, the one that gives false lash effects. I loved it!


----------



## andrizpiz

maybelline age rewind under eye corrector! I never finish up products and this one I bought a second one of!


----------



## Couture_Girl

dior lash maximizer primer stuff.this is like my 4th tube

and of course lancome bi-facil.


----------



## nrmf

Simple facial foam and toner,Olay moisturiser, and lancome maqui blanc miracle powder foundation. ..


----------



## wtmontana

Dove Clear Touch Anti-Perspirant Deodorant 50mL
Gillette Satin Care Alluring Avocado Shave GEL 195g
Garnier Mineral Ultra Dry Anti-Perspirant 50ml
Daiso Detergent for Puff and Sponge 80ml
Illamasqua Brow and Lash Gel 8ml
Dior DiorShow New Look Mascara 1.5ml [Sample]
Lancome Teint Visionnaire Makeup Duo in 02 Lys Rose [Sample]
Skinfood New Zealand Light Moisturiser 5ml [Sample]
Clearasil Daily Clear Vitamins & Extracts Daily Wash Avocado & Pomegranate 3mL [Sample]
Nivea Visage Daily Essentials Gentle Facial Cleansing Wipes - Dry & Sensitive Skin 25 Wipes 
Biore Blackhead Clearing Strip
LUSH Honey Bee Bath Ballistic
The Body Shop Facial Buffer
Mandom Beauty Barrier Repair Facial Mask
Vagisil Feminine Wash 175ml
Schwarzkopf Extra Care Hair Reair Ultimate Repair & Gloss Treatment 100mL
Daiso BB Face Mask with Collagen 23mL
Schwarzkopf Extra Care Hair Reair Ultimate Repair Conditioner 400mL
Lee Stafford Original Dry Shampoo 50mL [Travel Size]


----------



## flastnose

legere bb cream


----------



## libertygirl

Clinique Summer Spray
Johnson & Johnson 24hour day cream


----------



## katran26

yet another Lip Sugar...


----------



## pquiles

Lancôme Visionnaire
Lancôme Genifique
Lancôme Teint Idole Ultra 24
Shiseido Future Solutions LX Ultimate Regenerating serum (full size)
Shiseido Future Solutions LX Night cream
Lancôme High Resolution refill 3X
Clarisonic refreshing gel cleanser
MAC Prep + Prime


----------



## KW1

Aveda pressed powder.  It was good, but I decided to buy Make Up For Ever Pro-Finish Foundation Powder this time around... So far so good!


----------



## timelessbeauty

I don't even remember the last time I've used up something lol you know you have a hoarding problem with makeup when you can't even use up anything. I think the last one was a nars orgasm blush mini


----------



## Cait

Caudalie Hand & Nail cream (travel size)
YSL Faux Cils & Benefit They're Real mascaras
Target Up & Up brand (I think?) nail polish remover.


----------



## badbananagirl

HD fondation by Make up for ever and Dior Lip glow


----------



## sunglow

Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer
Neutrogena One Step Gentle Cleanser
Yes to Cucumbers face wipes


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW Picked Sweet Strawberries handcream
Johnson's Honey Apple babywash
NYC liquid liner


----------



## Fran0421

Laura Mercier Oil Free Primer ( always repurchase- favourite primer to keep my skin oil free during the day)


----------



## sunglow

Josie Maran Argan Daily Moisturizer
Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk
As I Am Double Butter Cream
Sephora Makeup Brush Shampoo


----------



## Sweet Fire

Ouidad Whipped Curls Conditioner, will not repurchase.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

MAC mineralize skin finish & MAC Soft Ochre paint pot


----------



## wtmontana

Clinique Chubby Stick in Woppin Watermelon!!


----------



## NavyRisa

Shmashbox


----------



## Cait

Bioderma Sensibio... too many bottles.
Lancôme Huile Douceur
Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre
it's a 10! leave in & masque


----------



## twin-fun

bliss foot patrol
Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner


----------



## Pursegrrl

My first bottle of UD Naked liquid foundation (shade 0.5)!
I have another bottle ready to rock - love this stuff!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Nivea SPF 50!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am down to a nub on my beloved YSL eyeliner. Time to get another. This is my third. I love this eyeliner.


----------



## Ligea77

Philosophy lemon verbana shower gel
Philosophy pineapple coconut shower gel
Bulgari Omnia Crystalline
Origins sheer crystal lip gloss
Origins Vitazing


----------



## windycityaj

My Lancome night cream. Great stuff....all gone.


----------



## chunkylover53

Bloom eyebrow gel. Best eyebrow tamer ever!


----------



## shoppaholic

Eye primer Too faced shadow insurance, used it up on 2 yrs whew


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel Cassis eye-liner and I already have an extra on standby.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Bioderma Sensibio
Mac Lippie in Lovelorn


----------



## sunglow

Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water
Lancome Bi-Facil eye makeup remover
Korres Guava Lip Butter


----------



## windycityaj

My Laura Mercier lipstick


----------



## pinkstars

Dior Sculpt concealer.

Also, I didn't use it up, per se, I actually dropped my Dior Nude foundation with over 3/4 of content remaining and well, I had to trash the entire thing.


----------



## StylishFarmer

I'm glad to say I've used up my Chantecaille powder foundation. Very impressed with it. Will definately be purchasing another.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Tom Ford foundation stick, will not repurchase.


----------



## Ghettoe

Finished Burts bees lip balm and Shea Moisture restorative conditioner.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie, already repurchased.


----------



## cnfcu

MAC Studio Fix in NW20
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Light


----------



## Sweet Fire

Curls Milkshake, will not repurchase.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Clarins eye make up remover - wont repurchase


----------



## Storm Spirit

Finished a bottle of Etat Pur Micellar Cleansing water - not my favourite, won't be repurchased


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

*lol* I  usually  lose the product and end up buying a new replacement.  can't  remember the last item I used up!  O


----------



## pquiles

MAC Pro-longwear concealer
MAC Prep and Prime powder


----------



## keodi

NARS eye primer already re-purchased


----------



## jess236

Lancome Bi-Facial eye makeup remover - will repurchase.


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:


> MAC Pro-longwear concealer
> MAC Prep and Prime powder[/QUOTE
> 
> Already repurchased


----------



## ILoveC

Benefit they're real mascara. Will not repurchase.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Dr Lewins RevitaNail- will be repurchasing


----------



## roses5682

Dior Iconic mascara & Sephora eye makeup remover.


----------



## shortsweetness

Smashbox primer. Will repurchase.


----------



## pquiles

Just used Lancome biFacils eye makeup remover... Buying another.


----------



## Prufrock613

Dr Jart's Premium BB - already purchased a backup during the last Sephora VIB sale


----------



## Fran0421

Clinique All about eyes concealer - didn't repurchase because I wanted another one but didn't mind it. 

Giorgio Armani luminous silk foundation- always repurchased! Best foundation.


----------



## ladyl40

Benefit BOI-ING concealer . I scraped the container clean!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Green People Organic Mascara - absolutely no more after this; always gave me slight panda eyes after a few hours!


----------



## ILoveC

Mac eye shadow pink freeze and orb. Will repurchase.


----------



## mira_uk

Shu Uemura Stageperformer Instant Glow.
Going to need another one with winter approaching!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Smashbox primer 
I'm going to try monistat gel or milk of magnesia &#128513; before I re-purchase


----------



## mspera

Dylan's candy bar strawberry body butter
Kiehl's lightweight creme de corps


----------



## StylishFarmer

Estée Lauder Perfectionist wrinkle serum.

Will repurchase unless someone can recommend something else


----------



## ILoveC

Clea de peau concealer. Will repurchase. It's the best


----------



## wtmontana

Rimmel Highlighter Concealer duo in Ivory (beige tube with blue lid). 
Used to be HG to me so have a backup I think already but won't repurchase later on.


----------



## KW1

Mary Kay extra emollient night cream

I received this as a gift.  It's the only mary kay product I use.  I use it on my feet at night.  It works very well to keep my feet soft.  I actually already have a replacement tub of it (a gift as well).


----------



## TrinityLove

Tarte: Maracuja Eye Treatment
Bioelements: Sleepwear


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Butter London Nail Polish Remover in Pumpkin Pie, some anti-perspirant, Yves Rocher strawberry showergel, skintimate shaving gel and Ole Henriksen African Red Tea Foaming Cleanser


----------



## PositiveThinker

Bobbi Brown hydrating gel cream and MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## meijen

Laura Mercier Lip Glace


----------



## jaijai1012

Sugar lip balm
SkinFood green apple pore serum


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## wtmontana

MaxFactor 2000 calorie mascara in black/brown with a straight brush


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Rituals' sweet orange and cedar body lotion


----------



## AnnZ

Storm Spirit said:


> Green People Organic Mascara - absolutely no more after this; always gave me slight panda eyes after a few hours!




I despise panda eyes!  I recently switched to a waterproof mascara, and have been experiencing the dreaded panda eyes.  I have really long lashes so it seems to always be a problem for me.


----------



## keodi

lancome spf 30  day cream


----------



## pinknyanko

Only a neutrogena sunscreen :/


----------



## sanmi

Smash box berry C, liz lisa Lip gloss and Cle de peau 010 Foundation and Loose powder.


----------



## Sophisticated1

I love this for my makeup mac skinfinish dark deep.


----------



## jen_sparro

Bodyshop Body Butter in Almond
Bodyshop African Spa Wisdom Body Butter
Clinique All About Eyes Creme (travel size)
Kiehl's Ultimate Strength Hand Salve

-doing my best to moisturise my body in prep for summer and bikini weather ush:


----------



## StylishFarmer

Orlane eye make up remover. Won't repurchase as not available anymore. Looking to find another non greasy feeling remover. 

Hollywood lights toning shampoo and conditioner. Will repurchase when I go to the hair salon next.

Chantecaille compact powder foundation. Have already repurchased. Seriously, this is my UHG product


----------



## leighleigh4486

Nars Blush Bronzer Duo in Orgasm/Laguna Beach!


----------



## Cheetah7

NARS blush in Luster and MAC Satin Taupe e/s.  Yes I have repurchased as these two items are some of my staples.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Absolutely nothing. I keep adding argh!


----------



## purseprincess32

I won't buy expensive mascaras unless its in a bunch gift set. But I'll spend $$$ on Dior lip & eye shadows, Dior Amber Diamond, Nars, Urban Decay, Too Faced & Smashbox, Chanel lip gloss etc.. Right now I've used up L'Oreal Luminous mascara, Revlon waterproof mascara, Bite Beauty lipstick in Fig, Michael Kors perfume in Island.


----------



## pursegirl3

Estee Lauder serum nothing left in that bottle !!


----------



## sanmi

JS makeup base and perfume.
Missha BB cream and Cle de peau O10 foundation.


----------



## prplhrt21

Paula's choice cleanser and SPF moisturizer


----------



## Brwneyed1

Almay mascara .


----------



## Brwneyed1

I keep adding some products too.  Specifically  lip stick, eye shadow & under eye canceler can't seem to find the perfect color. With the canceler I can't find one that doesn't make my fine lines so bad.  =)


----------



## Sarah03

Maybelline full & soft mascara!  I've tried the more expensive brands, but I keep coming back to this!


----------



## GGspice25

aveeno tinted moisturizer


----------



## xChelly

I just finished my neutrogena healthy skin foundation.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Physio gel lotion last week and small tube of Loccitane hand cream in cocoa flower


----------



## purseprincess32

Ren Gycolic Lactic Renewal mask. Luckily I have another one as back up to use.


----------



## amandalinx

I used up all of my Fresh Lip Treatment (Clear) and as much as I liked it I don't think I'm going to repurchase. >___> I used it too fast and it's pretty expensive. =(


----------



## StylishFarmer

Garnier eye make up remover.

Thanking my 17 month old daughter for pouring it all over the carpet.


----------



## sumita

I used up Paulas choice toner and BH9 for acne. Really love her stuff.


----------



## Pinkpianos

Mac Pro Longwear Concealer. Looking for a new one now...


----------



## ChloeSS

AquaLabel GL Gel moisturizer


----------



## 2hellwu

The only product I have repurchased many times and actually hit pan on is rimmel stay matte.


----------



## thatjennigirl

I just finished my 2nd nyc bronzer, now i get to use my bobbi brown.    I also finished like my 3rd ELF HD translucent powder, now to finish my toofaced setting powder which has hit pan.  REALLY trying to use things up.


----------



## Ligea77

Clarins Instant smooth primer(would repurchase)
Ren glyco lactic mask(would repurchase)
philosophy coconut frosting shower gel (would not repurchase)
philosophy senorita margarita(would repurchase)
Devacurl styling cream(Holy grail, always repurchase)
Devacurl set it free mist(always repurchase)
Bliss foaming face wash(would not repurchase)


----------



## caiwe27

NYX matte soft cream in Antwerp and Ben Nye banana luxury powder


----------



## ilvoelv

dermalogica products - all of them.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Loccitane Ultra Rich body lotion. 
Would repurchase in a heartbeat if I didn't already have half a dozen of lotions waiting to be used.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Make up remover pads from Almay in a jar. Will not buy again because it's hard to get to the pads when it gets towards the bottom.


----------



## sumita

Koh gen do cleansing water


----------



## Lovelee8

Clarins gentle foaming cleanser
Equate cleansing towelettes (the ones that are like Neutrogena)
Sephora waterproof eye makeup remover
Ulta dragon fruit shower gel
Bobbi Brown everything mascara (hated it)
Aveda Invati conditioner (hated it)


----------



## doctorsparkles

Noxzema (Original) 
Olay Complete - Sensitive Skin

Luckily when I run out they are easy to find and easy on the wallet


----------



## Prufrock613

Boscia Makeup Breakup Cleansing oil - repurchased x4


----------



## lifestylekitty

Billion Dollar Brows gel brow fixer


----------



## Samantha S

Dior 169 lipstick, rouge nude.
Estee lauder splash away foaming cleanser


----------



## Lovelee8

Nioxin shampoo 
sample of Shiseido Ibuki moisturizer
a Biore nose strip thingy
BioMiracle collagen face mask
Naisture ginseng face mask


----------



## jamie_1011

La mer regenerating serum n MAC liquid last eyeliner.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Several old mascaras, a trial size bottle of Vivant Skin Care 3% Mandelic Acid toner, and a Paula's Choice cleanser.


----------



## Samantha S

Dior rouge nude, 169 in grege. This is  a beautiful nude colour that I love.


----------



## sumita

My Paula's choice toner for acne prone skin. Just love this stuff!


----------



## jen_sparro

Emma Hardie Amazing Face Cleansing Balm... I loved it during winter but I'll be using something lighter during summer then I will probably repurchase.


----------



## Waffle65

MAC Mineralize Foundation and Urban Decay Eye Primer Potion


----------



## purseprincess32

L'Loreal Luminous mascara, Benefit Mascara, Makeup Forever aqua creme eyeshadow in #13 Champagne Shimmer.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Talika Lipocils


----------



## krazydaisy

I used up majority of my skincare products. I try not to jump around, as for make up, it is very difficult to use up because I have so much or it can get old quickly.


----------



## pond23

Lancer Polish travel-size
Chanel Line Repair concentrate travel-size


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC MSF Natural & Benefit Hoola bronzer. Two staples, repurchasing ASAP!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I haven't used up anything lately, but I did throw out several old lipsticks and an old jar of Clinique face cream.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

My benefit stick primer in white and black container and nars lipstick belle de jour. repurchased already.


----------



## purseprincess32

CeraVe PM moisturizing lotion, Boscia Black facial mask, and Aveda Tourmaline charged exfoliating cleanser.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Kinky Curly Curling Custard, already repurchased.


----------



## bella601

Christian Dior Black out mascara


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum


----------



## purseprincess32

Revlon Lip Butter-Pink Truffle
Nars -Turkish Delight lipgloss


----------



## Sweet Fire

Fresh body wash, already repurchased
Chanel eyeliner, already repurchased


----------



## Ligea77

Ren glyco lactic mask-already repurchased
Lancome tonique confort-already repurchased
Devacurl curl cream-forever repurchase!
Clairsonic cleanser-never again, too stripping
NYX vanilla nude lipliner-a little too beige, possible repurchase but prefer the Nude


----------



## purseprincess32

The Body Shop - Sensitive Skin face toner. It was ok but I won't repurchase.


----------



## pquiles

Shiseido face wash
MAC Prep + Prime trans powder
Neutrogena makeup wipes


----------



## Gvamty

Clarins face wash  - I have too many others to finish but, once I do this is a definite repurchase.

Chanel lumiere foundation - already repurchased


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Hydra Beauty Gel Yeux- sample, average eye cream, won't purchase full size.


----------



## solaia

Stila Face Contouring Trio, would love to repurchase but it's discontinued! :cry:


----------



## LoVeinLA

Kate Somerville oil free moisturizer.  

I'm going to be good and use up other moisturizers before I repurchase.


----------



## Cerasela

I have just finished up my Bioderma Sensibio H2O & Lancome Bi-Facil! I need to repurchase asap. These two products are really amazing and they deserve every cent!


----------



## purseprincess32

Tarte-Brewed Awakening eyeshadow palette, Maybelline Falsies mascara, Neutrogena eye makeup remover.


----------



## alyssa18o6

Just used up The Body Shop Chocomania body butter. I was actually really sad to use it up


----------



## Anna1

Koh Gen Do cleansing water and Neutrogena make up remover


----------



## hforhermes

Dolly Wink eyeliner pen, Chantecaille vital essence & Shu Uemura cleansing oil


----------



## Lovelee8

YSL VOLUPTÉ SHEER CANDY Glossy Balm Crystal Color - won't repurchase ($34 for a lip balm! What was I thinking??)


----------



## shihtzumama

MAC Studio Fix foundation, MAC High Tea lipstick, Benefit Porefessional (&#10084;&#65039


----------



## Sweet Fire

Givenchy mascara - Will not repurchase.
Laura Mercier concealer - Will not repurchase.
Dior Hydra Youth cream - Will not repurchase.


----------



## purseprincess32

Aveda hand repair


----------



## abl13

Stila eyeliner pen 
Lancôme Virtuose mascara 

LOVE them both


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars-Frivolous lip pencil
Neutrogena jumbo lip pencil-Sweet Watermelon


----------



## GGspice25

Burts bees rhubarb


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mount Sapola body lotion
Peter Rabbits's body oil


----------



## Fran0421

Kora organics Cream cleanser- want to repurchase but have to use up first aid beauty cleanser which I hate right now !!!!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Murad Clarifying cleanser - Will not repurchase


----------



## alyssa18o6

Burt's Bee's sensitive skin makeup remover wipes. 
The Body Shop body butter. 
Drugstore body wash (can't remember the brand for the life of me :/)

Would only repurchase the body butter, but I have a ton of lotion I need to go through first.


----------



## pond23

La Mer The Mist
Skinn Cosmetics Softening Essence
Philosophy Purity Made Simple

(Will repurchase the last 2.)


----------



## lavenderspice

The Body Shop Olive Body Butter


----------



## Lovelee8

Just finished a Bliss vanilla & bergamot body wash. I would not repurchase. (started using a watermelon scented body wash from Yves Rocher and I'm loving it)


----------



## purseprincess32

Aveda Hand Relief


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Clarins Body oil. Amazing product in terms of effectiveness and fragrance.


----------



## Anna1

Dior eyeliner
Koh Gen Do cleansing water


----------



## Minteva

biotherm bb cream, clinique derma white liquid foundaton, shu uemura cleansing oil, biotherm neo whitening lotion


----------



## Liyanamz

MAC's Longwear Concealer and Lancome's Teint Miracle Pressed Powder. (Best powder ever!!! Could get away just wearing this powder without any foundation!)


----------



## DysonDilemma

Lancôme Tient Idole Ultra Foundation.


----------



## purseprincess32

CeraVe AM moisturizer SPF 30. Have a back up


----------



## Anna1

Clinique high impact mascara


----------



## Bitten

Giorgio Armani Maestro - need to go and get more;
Clinique Naturally Glossy Mascara in Jet Black also needs a re-purchase;

I'm also thinking about getting another tube of Chantecaille Just Skin - as my skin is usually a bit drier in winter, I like the use this product mixed with Clarins Beauty Flash Balm as my weekend makeup of choice. Maestro can be a bit dry...


----------



## rutabaga

Boscia Amino AG eye treatment


----------



## LVoeletters

Hourglass immaculate, chantacaille lipgloss and loreal eyekiner


----------



## purseprincess32

UD 24/7 eyeliner pencil in Demolition ( Have a back up)


----------



## Deppaholic

purseprincess32 said:


> UD 24/7 eyeliner pencil in Demolition ( Have a back up)


Urban Decay Eyeliner.  Love it!  I use black on top and purple on bottom, sometimes green.  LVOE UD Eyeliner.  Glides across the lids like Dorothy Hamill used to on ice!


----------



## Deppaholic

Raw Honey!


----------



## Ligea77

Jack Black shea lip balm(already have multiple backups!)
Mario Badescu glycolic toner(purchased the jumbo size!)
Chanel volume de Chanel(just okay)
Anastasia Brow wiz(always repurchase!)
Soap and Glory sugar crush shower gel(I like Philosophy's Senorita Margarita better)
Soap and Glory breakfast scrub(possible repurchase after I finish my other body scrubs)
Devacurl styling cream(always repurchase!)


----------



## Lovelee8

Clarins toning lotion for normal/dry skin - it's ok but i'm trying a murad vitamin c toner now


----------



## Tiare

A bottle of Klorane dry shampoo and a tube of Chanel Envoutante lipstick


----------



## purseprincess32

Aquaphor lip treatment
The Body Shop-Coconut body butter
CeraVe Hydrating facial cleanser
Buxom-black mascara
Revlon-Lash Potion mascara-blackest black


----------



## Bentley1

Chanel Le Volume mascara in Noir
Chanel Vitalumiere Foundation in Beige 20 
Chanel Hydra Beauty face cream
Kerastase Bain Chroma Riche Shampoo


----------



## saintgermain

aveeno baby lotion


----------



## wtmontana

Fudge dry shampoo. Bourjois Healthy Mix powder.


----------



## purseprincess32

Neutrogena alcohol free toner
L'Oreal Advanced  Extreme Total Repair shampoo- for dry damaged hair
Dove Deep Moisture body wash
Nivea-Smooth Indulgence hand cream
Issey Miyake-L'Eau Issey Miyake 
Neutrogena Oil Free makeup remover


----------



## rutabaga

Yes to Grapefruit dark spot serum
DHC cleansing oil


----------



## purseprincess32

CeraVe foaming facial cleanser
Aveda Hand cream
Dior Creme De Rose
Ole Henriksen-Truth to go wipes ( Orange pack makeup remover wipes)
Revlon lip butter-Juicy Papaya


----------



## lettuceshop

Ready to buy my Third tube of Bobbi Brown High Shimmer Lip Gloss in Naked Plum


----------



## ScottyGal

Hoola bronzer - Benefit
Warm Glow bronzer - Burberry


----------



## Fendi213

3 MAC Cleanse Of Oil's.
Garnier Miracle Skin Cream- it's amazing, a lot like a tinted moisturiser with anti ageing benefits, perfect for under foundation or on a no makeup or beach day.
Garnier BB eye cream
NARS Laguna
Dior Airflash foundation


----------



## Bagsx10

Loreal lip and eye makeup remover


----------



## ScottyGal

Batiste dry shampoo


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sephora The Vert shower gel


----------



## Anna1

Bioderma micellar water
Stila eyeliner (the liquid one)


----------



## baggingit

Anna1 said:


> Bioderma micellar water
> Stila eyeliner (the liquid one)


Nars setting powder (pressed). This is my only makeup splurge. I'm on my second one and am almost ready to order another.


----------



## purseprincess32

Ole Henriksen -The Clean Truth Brightening Cleansing Wipes ( Orange Pack).
Redken-Color Extend conditioner
Fresh Sugar lip balm original clear kind
Origins-A Perfect World Age Defense treatment w/ White Tea toner.
Maybelline-The Rocket mascara
CeraVe PM moisturizing lotion
Revlon Lip Butter-Pink Truffle 
Revlon lip butter-Peach Parfait
Nars-Lip Pencil-Rikugien
Clinique Take the Day Off-eye makeup remover
Aveda- Handcream


----------



## Lovelee8

I have been on a low buy all year trying to use things up and here is what I have finished since January (yes I have been keeping a list&#8230;lol):

Deluxe sample of bare minerals foundation
Revlon eyeshadow in vintage lace
clinique chubby stick for eyes - lots of latte
deluxe sample of nars eyelid primer
deluxe sample of smash box primer
Clinique even better foundation
Maybelline age rewind concealer
Rimmel lip liner - east end snob
Rimmel stay glossy - immortal charm
Clinique chubby sticks for lips- mega melon
Revlon colorburst lip gloss in sunbaked
Clinique butter shine lipstick - pink goddess
5 deluxe samples of mascara

I am hoping to finish a couple more lip products and a full size mascara by the end of the year.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Lovelee8 said:


> I have been on a low buy all year trying to use things up and here is what I have finished since January (yes I have been keeping a listlol):
> 
> Deluxe sample of bare minerals foundation
> Revlon eyeshadow in vintage lace
> clinique chubby stick for eyes - lots of latte
> deluxe sample of nars eyelid primer
> deluxe sample of smash box primer
> Clinique even better foundation
> Maybelline age rewind concealer
> Rimmel lip liner - east end snob
> Rimmel stay glossy - immortal charm
> Clinique chubby sticks for lips- mega melon
> Revlon colorburst lip gloss in sunbaked
> Clinique butter shine lipstick - pink goddess
> 5 deluxe samples of mascara
> 
> I am hoping to finish a couple more lip products and a full size mascara by the end of the year.




Well done!! This list must give lots of satisfaction!!&#128077;
I just went through an exercise of using up my sample body lotions, skincare products this year. Man, it was so satisfying throwing up the lil' packaging..LOl


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Estee Lauders Night advanced repair serum


----------



## purseprincess32

Ole Henkriksen-Pore Refining Cloths makeup wipes ( Green package).
Yankee Candle-Pumpkin Spice 
Too Faced-Shadow Insurance
Boscia-Cool Blue Calming mask
Urban Decay 24/7 liner pencil-Zero
Urban Decay 24/7 liner pencil-Demolition
Murad-AHA/BHA Exfoliating Cleanser


----------



## thbettina6

Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water (a micellar water cleanser). I will repurchase; this is good stuff.

Ellis Faas blush. I love the product, hate the packaging. I may repurchase but not before trying to find a dupe shade in better packaging.


----------



## raiderette74

TArte Amazonian Clay 12 hour foundation, Tarte Smooth Operator and Bare Escentuals Well Rested.


----------



## Fendi213

Dior Nude concealer
MAC Cleanse off oil
John Frieda Luxurious Volume shampoo & conditioner


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Travel size of CK Euphoria


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Guilty perfume


----------



## purseprincess32

The Body Shop- Ginger whip body scrub.


----------



## memory

Red Door perfume
YSL Rouge pur lipstick
No 7 translucent powder


----------



## ValentineNicole

Ole henrickson wipes
Fakkai shampoo
Organix conditioner
Nars powder


----------



## Lena186

Clarins double serum
Clarins liquid eye makeup remover 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## missellenmarieD

Diorshow mascara, NARS laguna bronzer, and Urban Decay primer potion...time to visit Sephora! Haha


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Travel size of CK Eternity


----------



## bagreedy

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer and Primer

Has anyone ever successfully used up and eyeshadow or blush?


----------



## bunnyr

bagreedy said:


> Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer and Primer
> 
> Has anyone ever successfully used up and eyeshadow or blush?




I've never.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

bagreedy said:


> Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer and Primer
> 
> Has anyone ever successfully used up and eyeshadow or blush?




I am seeing the pan of my NARS organsm blush, yay!


----------



## amrx87

not a huge makeup person, but i recently used up my e.l.f. eyebrow gel and mascara. also broke my eyelash curler, but i dont think that counts


----------



## elisian

northernbelle33 said:


> Nivea A Kiss of Moisture lip balm.  This is the first time I've ever finished a lip balm!  I usually lose them before I get a chance to finish them lol.



Ditto. Using up lippies is an ACCOMPLISHMENT.

I recently used up my last mini-container of Clinique Moisture Surge lotion. Loved it so much I repurchased the $100 4.2 oz supersize. Never running out again, muahahahaha!

I don't think I'll ever make it to the bottom of a blush  I might start giving stuff away to my mom, she uses products more than I do.


----------



## devik

I've been on a mission to use up all of my samples! Progress in the last month:

- 4 different sample pots of YSL Fusion Ink foundation from Nordstrom looking for my shade; I love this foundation but am trying to go cruelty free now
- small bottle of Hourglass Veil Primer - which was easier to finish after it fell off the counter and broke on the tile floor  Will probably be buying this once I get through my Smashbox Photo Finish sample.
- 8-shade sample of Smashbox eyeshadows - the mattes were nice but the shimmers were nearly unusable (probably due to the cardboard package)
- Jo Malone fragrance - nice but it didn't last
- 10-day pack of Algenist Genius face cream which I managed to make last for 20 days - really like this stuff, considering buying


----------



## StopHammertime

Just finished my sample of Chanel Le Volume mascara.


----------



## Livia1

Nars' All About Eve


----------



## elisian

amrx87 said:


> not a huge makeup person, but i recently used up my e.l.f. eyebrow gel and mascara. also broke my eyelash curler, but i dont think that counts



If you used up those things does that count as an endorsement?  I just bought ELF mascara and eyebrow gel... maybe I'll be able to save on no more clinique eyebrow stuff or chanel mascara. lol


----------



## ScottyGal

Soap & Glory 'Thick and Fast' mascara 
Chanel lipgloss
The Body Shop bronzer


----------



## Chinese Warrior

50ml of Argan oil


----------



## dangerouscurves

MAC Pro Longwear foundation. I'm getting Revlon Colorstay since the old formula  is back.


----------



## babysunshine

Aqualabel moisturiser.


----------



## karester

Matrix Biolage Color Care Shine Shake


----------



## bagreedy

Tom ford brow pencil
Anastasia brow pencil

Purchased Burberry brow pencil just to try something new


----------



## devik

bagreedy said:


> Tom ford brow pencil
> Anastasia brow pencil
> 
> Purchased Burberry brow pencil just to try something new



bagreedy, any preference among these three?


----------



## purseprincess32

It's a 10 spray detangler/heat protectant for your hair.
Bareminerals Moxiegloss-Show off ( Have back up)
Yankee Candle -Candy Cane Lane candle
Aveda-Hand Relief cream
Maybelline-The Falsies mascara
CVS cotton rounds
Urban Decay AC/DC eyeshadow
CeraVe moisturizing facial cleanser


----------



## coconutsboston

Bobbi Brown corrector 
Maybelline BB Cream
Elf highlighter stick
Nars liquid illuminator


----------



## ValentineNicole

Koh gen do wipes
Rituals zensation foaming shower gel


----------



## bagreedy

devik said:


> bagreedy, any preference among these three?



I actually got the Hourglass brow pencil too but, I think I shud've repurchased the Tom ford and Anastasia ones again.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

KIKO face skin glow. It works as a primer.


----------



## bunnyr

bagreedy said:


> I actually got the Hourglass brow pencil too but, I think I shud've repurchased the Tom ford and Anastasia ones again.




I'm still looking for that holy grail eyebrow pencil. Sigh. So far I've tried Chanel pencil, Anastasia (pencil and automatic), Lancôme powder pencil, Dior powder pencil and automatic universal brow, it brow gel pencil and automatic, mac powder pencil, Estée Lauder automatic, chantecaille pencil, Laura mercier pencil, hourglass automatic, benefit pencil (this is the worst it's the most waxy formula that gets stuck in brows and doesn't deposit color on skin), Shiseido pencil. 

The best color for me is Chanel's but it's still a bit more waxy than I would like.


----------



## Sweet Fire

bunnyr said:


> I'm still looking for that holy grail eyebrow pencil. Sigh. So far I've tried Chanel pencil, Anastasia (pencil and automatic), Lancôme powder pencil, Dior powder pencil and automatic universal brow, it brow gel pencil and automatic, mac powder pencil, Estée Lauder automatic, chantecaille pencil, Laura mercier pencil, hourglass automatic, benefit pencil (this is the worst it's the most waxy formula that gets stuck in brows and doesn't deposit color on skin), Shiseido pencil.
> 
> The best color for me is Chanel's but it's still a bit more waxy than I would like.


 
Try YSL, that's the one I use.


----------



## bagreedy

bunnyr said:


> I'm still looking for that holy grail eyebrow pencil. Sigh. So far I've tried Chanel pencil, Anastasia (pencil and automatic), Lancôme powder pencil, Dior powder pencil and automatic universal brow, it brow gel pencil and automatic, mac powder pencil, Estée Lauder automatic, chantecaille pencil, Laura mercier pencil, hourglass automatic, benefit pencil (this is the worst it's the most waxy formula that gets stuck in brows and doesn't deposit color on skin), Shiseido pencil.
> 
> The best color for me is Chanel's but it's still a bit more waxy than I would like.



Try Tom Ford. The Anastasia brow pomade lasts the longest and helps if you want to use it to outline past your natural brow and  make it look thicker. It looks very natural. I notice a lot of the brow products only work on actual hair. My brows r sparse and I like to draw an outline and then fill it. The Hourglass/Burberry pencils that are similar to Tom ford don't work on skin. It's supposed to be technology but, because of my sparse eyebrows I need something that works on skin and looks natural.  For everyday, I use the pencil and for special occasions I use the pomade(it's a bit more work for everyday). I'm not sure if what I wrote makes sense to you but, it's hard to explain.


----------



## Lena186

Benefit that gal primer, loved it and just bought a new one


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bunnyr

bagreedy said:


> Try Tom Ford. The Anastasia brow pomade lasts the longest and helps if you want to use it to outline past your natural brow and  make it look thicker. It looks very natural. I notice a lot of the brow products only work on actual hair. My brows r sparse and I like to draw an outline and then fill it. The Hourglass/Burberry pencils that are similar to Tom ford don't work on skin. It's supposed to be technology but, because of my sparse eyebrows I need something that works on skin and looks natural.  For everyday, I use the pencil and for special occasions I use the pomade(it's a bit more work for everyday). I'm not sure if what I wrote makes sense to you but, it's hard to explain.




Thank u so much for suggestions and advice!! &#128077;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## devik

Soap & Glory foot cream - it was my third tube! Trying the Bliss version now just to mix things up.


----------



## ScottyGal

Soap & Glory - Thick & Fast mascara. Would definitely buy again!


----------



## clevercat

Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour lip protector (on my third one)
Guerlain Lip Lift
Miss Dior Shower Gel
MAC Blot Powder in medium


----------



## purseprincess32

Aveeno calming foam face wash
Fresh Sugar lip treatment
Neutrogena alcohol free toner


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Bottle of lavender massage oil


----------



## rutabaga

Burt's Bees original lip balm
DDF oil-free moisturizing dew


----------



## cwxx

my go to face cleanser - Biore blemish fighting ice cleanser
Dermalogica daily microfoliant
Stila kajal eye liner in topaz


----------



## Carson123

Bare minerals mineral veil 
Neutrogena naturals purifying cleanser


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum
Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Pygmalion


----------



## ScottyGal

The Body Shop - Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder 
Elizabeth Arden - Eight Hour Cream balm


----------



## scumone

devik said:


> Soap & Glory foot cream - it was my third tube! Trying the Bliss version now just to mix things up.


 
I just got this two days ago and I love it so far.  I am thinking of ordering it again already!


----------



## scumone

Urban Decay Naked foundation.


----------



## MommyChic

I have tried both the bobbi brown bb cream and the trish mcevoy bb cream.  Bobbi is better hands down!  It is very lightweight and invisible with plenty of coverage.  It also has better sun protection.


----------



## gazoo

Josie Maran Argan Oil
Mac Mineralize Moisture Foundation
Mac Faux Lipstick
Anastasia Brow Pencil


----------



## purseprincess32

Redken-Color Extend shampoo
MUFE- Aqua Matic cream shadow pencil Golden Taupe


----------



## pinky70

Giovanni shampoo and conditioner 
Dove body wash 
Dior Addict lip glow


----------



## mariechin1234

H&M Nude Lip Gloss
Mac Mineral Foundation
Benefit's Brow's a Go Go


----------



## Grande Latte

Guerlain eye cream.
Guerlain night cream.
Sisley floral spray mist.


----------



## devik

Bliss foot cream (I like the Soap & Glory one a lot better)
Ren rose cleansing balm
And I'm rather proud to say that I used up almost every single item in my Sephora Sun Safety Kit purchased in May!  That was 8 separate sunscreens plus a gazillion other things like Dr Gross alpha peel pads and such. I still have the Fresh lip sugar and I don't think I'll ever use up the Bare Minerals powder but pretty much everything else is gone! The bummer though is I did not find my HG sunscreen even among all that assortment. The search continues.


----------



## bunnyr

devik said:


> Bliss foot cream (I like the Soap & Glory one a lot better)
> Ren rose cleansing balm
> And I'm rather proud to say that I used up almost every single item in my Sephora Sun Safety Kit purchased in May!  That was 8 separate sunscreens plus a gazillion other things like Dr Gross alpha peel pads and such. I still have the Fresh lip sugar and I don't think I'll ever use up the Bare Minerals powder but pretty much everything else is gone! The bummer though is I did not find my HG sunscreen even among all that assortment. The search continues.




Regarding spf I recommend u try Korean and Japanese brands. Effective, non odorous, non sticky, makeup friendly and good textures.


----------



## lilpowerhouse

I'm on my third Peter Thomas Roth CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 30 tube now. And just ran out! It's amazing, great medium coverage, can double as foundation if apply 3rd layer. It has SPF, and Vitamin C among other things.


----------



## unluckystars

The only thing I run out of is my MAC studiofix foundation. I just had to buy a new one. Oh and my MAC  eyebrow pencil!


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique Clarifying toner 2
CeraVe PM moisturizer ( Have plenty of back ups)


----------



## devik

bunnyr said:


> Regarding spf I recommend u try Korean and Japanese brands. Effective, non odorous, non sticky, makeup friendly and good textures.


I do appreciate the suggestion and I've heard that recommendation before but it's awfully inconvenient to purchase from overseas especially sight-unseen and unsampled. I have narrowed down on some ridiculously specific requirements (cruelty free, matte, mineral) so if anyone has a product that fits those I'm all ears! Current nominees are Coola, Dermalogica and Paula's Choice. Clarins would've been the hands-down winner if only they were CF. If these latest three don't pan out then I will definitely explore the Asian brands more! Thanks!


----------



## bunnyr

devik said:


> I do appreciate the suggestion and I've heard that recommendation before but it's awfully inconvenient to purchase from overseas especially sight-unseen and unsampled. I have narrowed down on some ridiculously specific requirements (cruelty free, matte, mineral) so if anyone has a product that fits those I'm all ears! Current nominees are Coola, Dermalogica and Paula's Choice. Clarins would've been the hands-down winner if only they were CF. If these latest three don't pan out then I will definitely explore the Asian brands more! Thanks!




Dhc has a good one. You would order online and they're money back guarantee. Sephora and Neiman carries Amore pacific spf. Target now carries laneige. Shiseido has a good one in white bottle. Another suggestion is to order sample packets from eBay.


----------



## roundandround

YSL Touche Eclat


----------



## chunkylover53

Reached the bottom of my third Benefit Dandelion. Eep!


----------



## lette

Origins Oil Free moisturizer (don't get why it doesn't come in a larger size)
Lancome eye makeup remover... but this was mostly because I accidentally knocked it into my sink and most of it instantly went down the pipes


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique Travel Size Clarifying Lotion/Toner 2 combo-oily.
REN Evercalm-global protectant day cream.
The Body Shop-Coconut Body butter.
MUFE-Aqua Matic cream shadow stick-Golden Taupe.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Loccitane Acacia hand cream-small tube


----------



## mashedpotato

Facial exfoliator Elizabeth Arden Intervene 3-in-1 Daily Cleanser Exfoliator Primer and Kose Junkisul Refreshing Spots Serum. Gonna restock these


----------



## mashedpotato

St. Ives fresh skin invigorating apricot scrub and Olay Pore Minimizing Cleanser


----------



## Chinese Warrior

ZARA Home hand/body cream in dark amber


----------



## dangerouscurves

The Body Shop body Butter. OMG!!! I love this cream. Planning to get more!


----------



## purseprincess32

It's a 10 Daily Conditioner
It's a 10 Detangler / heat protector spray
Clinique Balance 2 face toner


----------



## rutabaga

NuFountain 20% vitamin C serum with ferulic


----------



## Ebby

Estée Lauder double wear Foundation


----------



## purseprincess32

The Body Shop Coconut Body Butter
Fresh Sugar original lip balm in brown package
L'Oreal EverPure Sulfate Free Shampoo & Conditioner moisture


----------



## Carson123

Clinique clarifying lotion 3 
Clean and clear daily pore scrub 
Loreal power volume 24h mascara 
Milani eye tech extreme liquid liner


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Kiehls' midnight recovery concentrate


----------



## c0uture

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Oil Free Toner


----------



## purseprincess32

CeraVe AM moistuizer with SPF 30 ( Have plenty pf back ups).


----------



## LVoeletters

Nia 24 cream and serum


----------



## pinky70

Dior lip addict


----------



## rutabaga

LM mini caviar stick in Rose Gold
Yes to Grapefruit face scrub
Laneige BB Cushion in Light


----------



## pinky70

Makeup remover wipes by aveeno


----------



## jenny70

Nars Laguna Bronzer


----------



## Jadie_9

Mac powder nw25! went straight out and bought a new one as i use it every day!
Benefit porefessional

Im trying to use up what I have because I have a drawer full of stuff!


----------



## libertygirl

Dozens of EOS lip balms it seems! I don't know if it's the colder weather but I seem to be going through them like nobody's business!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Innisfree lemon hand cream


----------



## pinky70

Maybelline matte lipsticks


----------



## ScottyGal

GlamGlow Youth Mud - already bought another tub &#128518;


----------



## purseprincess32

CeraVe AM moisturizing face lotion spf 30. 
CeraVe PM face lotion
The Body Shop -Coconut shower cream


----------



## rutabaga

Kahina Giving Beauty argan oil
Andalou Naturals pumpkin mask


----------



## bunnyr

Dhc cleaning foam


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Bodyshop Vitamin C facial radiance capsules


----------



## jamlovesc

ysl sheer candy lip balm in succulent pomegranate


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Durance perfume in cashmere.


----------



## devik

I've been on a mission to declutter and part of that is moving through the stash - pleased to report some progress in getting to empty on:

Dr Dennis Gross trio: ferulic acid + retinol serum, moisturizer & eye gel
Sephora polish remover
deluxe sized samples of Exuviance Glycolic Expert Moisturizer, Algenist Genius eye cream, and Fresh Seaberry oil, all of which lasted a surprisingly long time
Dermologica SPF 30
Jason hand lotion
Gewuhl foot cream
a variety of sample packets not worth mentioning

Funny how much of an accomplishment this feels like!


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefit They're Real! mascara - I would buy again


----------



## purseprincess32

CeraVe Cleansing facial wash -moisturzing normal to dry ( Have backs ups)
CeraVe PM moisture face lotion ( Have back ups)
Philosophy LoveSwept perfume - will buy again after I use up more fragrances
Issey Miyake perfume - Have back up
L'Oreal Ever Pure sulfate free color shampoo & conditioner
Clean Shampoo
Yes to Coconuts makeup wipes ( will repurchase after I use up Ole Herikensen ones)


----------



## StopHammertime

Sk-II facial cleanser. Will not buy again, I'm back to burts bees cleanser.


----------



## Asscher Cut

Garnier cleansing oil. I need to get a new one


----------



## Samantha S

Loccitane shampoo verbena and Shea butter hand cream.


----------



## Fran0421

Ellis Faas concealer- loved it and good coverage but I have to get through quite a lot of other concealers before I can repurchase. 

Maybelline master precise eyeliner- love that eyeliner and so easy to apply, I am shocking at eyeliner


----------



## Fran0421

devik said:


> I've been on a mission to declutter and part of that is moving through the stash - pleased to report some progress in getting to empty on:
> 
> Dr Dennis Gross trio: ferulic acid + retinol serum, moisturizer & eye gel
> Sephora polish remover
> deluxe sized samples of Exuviance Glycolic Expert Moisturizer, Algenist Genius eye cream, and Fresh Seaberry oil, all of which lasted a surprisingly long time
> Dermologica SPF 30
> Jason hand lotion
> Gewuhl foot cream
> a variety of sample packets not worth mentioning
> 
> Funny how much of an accomplishment this feels like!



Great work  I am trying to get my stash down as well I hope my list is like that soon!


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Tinted Moisturizer in Alaska


----------



## LVk8

Tarte Park Ave Princess bronzer - loved & re bought!


----------



## Goodfrtune

Laura Mercier radiant primer


----------



## veronicadg

Himalaya neem face pack
Mac mehr, taupe lipsticks
Colorbar primer
Revlon colorburst lipbalm sultry 
Maybelline babylips pink peony


----------



## Goodfrtune

Rose Quartz eyeshadow by Trish McEvoy


----------



## devik

Fran0421 said:


> Great work  I am trying to get my stash down as well I hope my list is like that soon!



I'll be on the lookout for your progress report!


----------



## purseprincess32

Neutrogena alcohol free toner


----------



## mandabear

The FACE Shop Arsainte Eco-Therapy Cleansing Foam.

It made my skin a teeny bit tight after use so I will not be re-purchasing.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sample of Nars tinted moisturizer.


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Creme De Rose


----------



## LoVeinLA

Bobbi brown pressed powder
Shiseido pressed powder 
Kiehls face wash
Bobbi brown face base


----------



## alessia70

Creme de la Mer - really wanted to love it, didnt like it. dried out my otherwise 30 yo combo skin.


----------



## Fran0421

Hourglass mineral veil primer- love this primer i repurchased 2 times! Still have a sample to get through.


----------



## purseprincess32

Sample Algenist Genius Anti Aging cream
First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Hydra Firm sleeping cream ( Good for winter )
Too Faced Spice Spice Baby lipstick


----------



## Alwaysamanda

Dior forever foundation 

Mac phloof eyeshadow 

Benefit they're real mascara 

Already repurchased all three!


----------



## sumita

Sunday good genes
Armani eyes to kill mascara


----------



## A.H8

Dior airbrush foundation 
By terry Baume de rose lip care wand 

My staples can't live without... Especially the lip care wand.. Hydrated and re shapes with out any "stinging" or discomfort


----------



## Ebby

Estée Lauder advanced night repair serum
Benefit Cha cha tint


----------



## Violet Bleu

Marc Jacobs Brow Tamer Grooming Gel
Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water


----------



## jaijai1012

Tonight I used up my limited ed. So White body wash from Lush


----------



## Shopmore

- Shu Uemura porefinist anti-shine fresh cleansing oil
- La Mer creme de la mer


----------



## purseprincess32

REN Radiance Protection Serum -Mini came in a REN skincare set.


----------



## jaijai1012

My holy grail rose water toner, tea tree serum and nourishing serum all from Luminance Skin Care

Clear brand shampoo

Lash Sensations mascara

Anastasia Lash Genius

Glam Glow


----------



## devik

Shopmore said:


> - Shu Uemura porefinist anti-shine fresh cleansing oil
> - La Mer creme de la mer



Do you think you'll be replacing the La Mer?


----------



## Shopmore

devik said:


> Do you think you'll be replacing the La Mer?



I haven't decided.  I may repurchase it in the fall for the cooler months, but not sure if I will switch to the soft lotion or gel for the summer.


----------



## Sweet Fire

YSL Touche éclat pen, already had a backup.


----------



## purseprincess32

NYX Buttergloss Tiramisu
NYX Buttergloss Eclair


----------



## devik

Algenist Genius Melting Cleanser
Coola sunscreen


----------



## purseprincess32

EOS Sweet Mint balm


----------



## pinky70

Alterna shampoo
Clinique foundation 
Eos lipbalm
Tom Ford lipstick -spanish pink -got back up 
Loreal Elnett mini


----------



## purseprincess32

EOS Coconut balm
The Body Shop Wild Rose handcream


----------



## perlefine

Revlon lipgloss in pink pop, nice but not special enough to repurchase.


----------



## auboo

Nars radiant creamy concealar in custard.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Chantecaille Rosewater


----------



## jaijai1012

Lancome Advanced Genifique (sp)


----------



## purseprincess32

REN Radiance perfection serum -travel size ( won't repurchase )
REN Micro Polish cleanser- travel size ( won't repurchase skin has changed too harsh for my sensitive skin. 

NARS lip pencil/gloss Frivolous 
Philosophy LoveSwept fragrance


----------



## fendifemale

A bottle of Bobbi Brown Bath.


----------



## ScottyGal

Dior Addict Lip Glow .. I will be buying another tomorrow at Duty Free!


----------



## Kyokei

MAC fluidline in Blacktrack

I already have a replacement though because I use it every day.


----------



## coconutsboston

Lorac Pro mascara
Lancome Oscillation Primer
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick


----------



## StopHammertime

My bottle of Angel Eau Sucree [perfume].


----------



## IndigoRose

Maybelline Shine Free Foundation Stick.


----------



## jaijai1012

The Body Shop seaweed pore minimizing serum


----------



## libertygirl

MAC lipstick in peach blossom - I cannot stop wearing this colour!!


----------



## Fran0421

Smashbox nude eyeliner- I do not think I will repurchase. It did not last in the waterline


----------



## jaijai1012

Philosophy hope in a jar night


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique Take The Day Off travel size makeup remover
CeraVe AM moisturize lotion SPF 30
Neutrogena Alcohol Free toner
Nars lipgloss Turkish Delight
UD lipgloss Naked


----------



## unluckystars

Benefit They're real eyeliner.


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Mineralize Blush in Dainty.  I just repurchased and the colour is slightly different in the new one... I think. Maybe it's my imagination.


----------



## coconutsboston

Ulta brand pressed foundation, oddly enough. I didn't like it at first but the convenience and light color (so I could play with my bronzer a bit more) warmed me up to it.


----------



## perlefine

Maybelline anti age concealer I like it for highlighting


----------



## irinka_x

Make up forever- smoky lash mascara
Dolce & Gabanna - light blue
Seiche vite top coat
Bioderma- irritated skin balm
Benefit - Booing concealer
Bioderma- face cleanser
Mac- face and body foundation 
Laura mercier- pistachio body lotion


----------



## pinky70

jaijai1012 said:


> The Body Shop seaweed pore minimizing serum


How do you find it


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Sephora Ultra Shine lip gloss ... in two weeks! Good thing I bought a backup!


----------



## purseprincess32

Sugar Fresh Original lip balm
Algenist Eye balm
The Body Shop Coconut bath wash


----------



## Love Of My Life

Omorovicza cleansing balm which I repurchased


----------



## michellem

Mac tempting eyeshadow 
Bath and body works lavender vanilla sleep lotion


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Living Proof restore hair mask
Origins- Drink Up overnight mask


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Creme De Rose-lip balm
It's a 10 conditioner
Revlon lip butter Peach Parfait


----------



## rutabaga

Klorane mango conditioner
DHC deep cleansing oil


----------



## Violet Bleu

Natura Bissé Oxygen Complex
Marc Jacobs Brow Gel

I already had backups of both since they are amazing!


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Naked Lipgloss


----------



## Fran0421

Kora organics  cream cleanser - i really liked it an repurchased numerous times but i felt like trying something different so got the ren evercalm cleanser


----------



## mona83

Anastasia Beverly hills
Brow Wiz is the last thing i used up.


----------



## pinky70

Aveeno wipes ..
Clinique lipstick
Carmex
Nail polish remover
Eyeliner.
Sunblock


----------



## MarneeB

Smashbox eye shadow. I need more!


----------



## vuittonlvr

Diorstar concealer and YSL Le Teint Encre de Peau foundation (the best foundation ever, everyone should try it!!)


----------



## purseprincess32

Batiste dry shampoo original scent
Oscar Blandi dry shampoo
Neutrogena alcohol free toner
Yes to Blueberries face wipes
Marc Jacobs 110 Roleplay gel lipstick
EOS Sweet Mint lip balm
Maybelline Lash Sensational mascara
Philosophy Sweet Cream hand cream
CeraVe Hydrating cleanser


----------



## Staci_W

purseprincess32 said:


> Batiste dry shampoo original scent
> Oscar Blandi dry shampoo
> Neutrogena alcohol free toner
> Yes to Blueberries face wipes
> Marc Jacobs 110 Roleplay gel lipstick
> EOS Sweet Mint lip balm
> Maybelline Lash Sensational mascara
> Philosophy Sweet Cream hand cream
> CeraVe Hydrating cleanser



Which dry shampoo did you prefer?


----------



## jen_sparro

Elemis Lime Blossom Balancing Cleanser
Radical Hydrating Cleanser


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Two Buxom mini lip glosses that I got in a six-piece set.


----------



## coconutsboston

MAC brow pencil


----------



## purseprincess32

Staci_W said:


> Which dry shampoo did you prefer?


Batiste with the original scent is great for everyday use due to the price. 
However, I like the Oscar Blandi dry shampoo better because of the no white residue.


----------



## Samantha S

Love both products


----------



## StopHammertime

Finished my bottle of Blessed Bee by Alkemia. It was limited edition, but I tried Miel and it smells very similar [actually like it better] so may buy that to replace it.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Kiehls cedar wood & vanilla fragrance! Love the scent but it was not spectacular on me.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Innisfree green tea seed oil serum. Find it average but the green round bottle was super cute.


----------



## purseprincess32

Aveda Hand Cream
EOS body lotion
Fresh Sugar lip balm 
Clinique Take the Day Off -cleansing makeup remover liquid
Nars Senorita lipstick


----------



## purseprincess32

CeraVe Hyrdrating cleanser
CeraVe AM moisturizing lotion with SPF 30
Simple Miscellar water


----------



## mfa777

Bare Minerals Original Loose Foundation (5th jar already, each lasts about a year for me, doesn't break out, doesn't have talc, due to the completely mineral ingredient list there is no bacteria growth in the jar, gives natural luminous finish, build able coverage, some are concerned about Bismuth Oxychloride in the ingredients, I am not, i don't have reaction to it  )

Bare Minerals Queen Phyllis eyeshadow (Light buttercup shimmer color, 2 jar, each one lasts about 2-3 years. Great for highlighting inner corner, can be use as foiled, can be use as regular highlighter as well ( no talc )

Tarte CC undereye corrector ( just started second jar, lasted about 6 months, covers very dark circles very well and no mineral oil or other junk)

Clinique High Impact Mascara ( second time, very black color, but I rotate between similar brands (Eyeko) with mascaras that don't need much rubbing when you remove them, just warm water)

Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk Lip Liner ( great color for over lining lips, but will be looking for replacement cause sometimes it would tag and leave some parts of the line more saturated in color than other, but not bad liner either, 4 out of 5)

Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Pencil ( great but will try some other stuff just to compare cause it was my first brow pencil)

stila Stay All Day® Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner ( 4th pen, great staying power and very easily removed with regular face wash)

Cera Ve PM Moisturizer ( maybe my 12th bottle, last about 2 months, great ingredient list, no oils, doesn't break out, and great moisturizer)

Neutrogena Naturals Fresh cleansing + Makeup remover Face Wash ( about 10th bottle, no SLS or other bad stuff, doesn't dry out skin, but removes makeup very well, very gentle)

Rodial Dragons Blood Hyaluronic Tonic ( bought once but repurchase sometime later ( I rotate between similar toners but different brands), great for balancing skin PH, its a mist, so has to be sprayed on the face and no need to rub with cotton pad, another great toner like that that I am finishing up soon is Comfort Zone Skin Resonance Tonic )

Facial radiance Pads by First Aid Beauty ( has glycolic acid and no alcohol, great for achieving smooth skin, without irritating skin with scrubs or alcohol based exfoliates)

Oops my post looks so long, lol, sorry I like to explain why I like some products or not ) ))


----------



## HamSiAO

Guerlain Avarice Rouge G LExtrait: I'm on my third repurchase! Beautiful MLBB for me

Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair: Been using it for years, recently repurchased.

Peter Thomas Roth Retinol Fusion PM serum: Finished a sample bottle but I have a full sized bottle in storage. Great for maintaining my baby face 

Ole Henriksen Truth Serum Vitamin C Collagen Booster: I really wanted to like this but it broke me out like crazy!

Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion: Great for my eczema-laden face, I finished a big tube but I have like 2 others in storage because I use them up all the time

Shiseido Sun Protection Cream: Will not repurchase, turns my face white and irritates my eyes


----------



## rutabaga

Weleda Everon lip balm
Neutrogena hand cream


----------



## StopHammertime

Perfumes: 
Macaroon by Firebird
Bouquet Ideale by Xerjoff

Now working on my travel size spray of Moonlight Path by BBW.


----------



## Fran0421

Maybelline age rewind concealer - I am glad I finished one concealer. I have so many to get through. I love this concealer though. It's very brightening.


----------



## lainscec

Pai rosehip oil, I'm now at my 2nd bottle


----------



## Yul4k

Eyeliner Stylo by NARS


----------



## ScottyGal

Clinique bronzer


----------



## highheeladdict

L'Oréal Mega Volume Miss Manga Black Mascara. I tried thousands of different Mascaras and thats my favourite.


----------



## purseprincess32

Covergirl Full Bloom mascara
Covergirl Clump Crusher mascara
UD Naked lipgloss


----------



## meowmeow94

Dior Lipglow
Chanel eyebrow pencil
Dior mascara.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Along with a lot of skincare, it is always noticeable finishing makeup.  

Here is mine finished makeup as of this morning... Laura Mercier translucent pressed setting powder.  It was nice but not sure if I want to buy this again.  I am trying the Too Faced prime and poreless finishing powder now and like that just as much.


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow!* LoVeinLA* You used that powder up! Nice!  I find it hard to use up all my makeup like powders, blushes, eyeshadow palettes or totally hit pan because I get weary of expiration on makeup etc so I tend to throw them out. 

Revlon Pink Truffle lip butter
NYX lip butters Tiramisu
Tarte Maracuja oil
CeraVe AM moisturizer with SPF 30
Caudelie Beauty Elixir 
Urban Decay All Nighter setting spray
Boscia Sake Brightening Hydrogel sheet mask 
Philosophy Cranberry handcream
Yes to Blueberries makeup wipes
Yes to Coconuts makeup wipes travel size
Moraccan oil for hair travel size


----------



## purseprincess32

Neutrogena makeup wipes
Aveda color conserve shampoo
Aveda color conserve conditioner
Peter Thomas Roth Anti-Aging Gel Cleanser ( It took forever to use up. I won't repurchase).
Boscia black Charcoal Hydrogel mask- It was ok but there are others that work better.


----------



## coconutsboston

Maskcara contour
Fiber Lashes
Lancome Artliner

Have repurchased all


----------



## candiesgirl408

Neutrogena makeup wipes 

UD De Slick makeup setting spray! That stuff seriously is the only reason I don't look like a hot mess in Houston. 

Peter Thomas Roth gentle complexion pads (saved my skin!!) 

Nars lip gloss in sweet revenge & dolce vita

Nars Bronzer in Laguna 

Revlon false eyelash adhesive! (Best one there is IMO) 

Rosebud salve in strawberry 

&&& 

Tweezeman tweezers (lost them and can't live without them!)


----------



## Fran0421

Garnier micellaire water 
Dr dennis gross hyluronic moisture cushion moisturiser
Rosehip oil


----------



## monsterabby

Tom Ford Casablanca
DiorShow Mascara


----------



## friday13bride

IT cosmetics contour palette.. I just purchased my second one.. I love it
It can also be used as eyeshadow and brow filler.. Perfect shades of taupe, Browns and highlighter


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Urban Decay Cannonball mascara, I didn't really like it...


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Creme De Rose
Neutrogena Alcohol free toner


----------



## rutabaga

Caudalie lip conditioner
Neutrogena hand cream


----------



## Fran0421

Miss manga mascara - it was good when it dried up a bit 
By terry mascara- only good for lengthening


----------



## Akatareeves

I used missha bb cream (korea)
Naked 3 eyeshadow
YSL RPC Lipstick


----------



## rutabaga

Nature Republic green tea hand cream
EltaMD Clear SPF 46


----------



## purseprincess32

Neutrogena Healthy Lashes mascara
Neutrogena makeup wipes original
Dove Blue Fig & Orange blossom scent body wash
The Body Shop Peppermint foot lotion
The Body Shop Coconut body butter


----------



## Fran0421

Nars concealer- loved it 
Soap and glory hand cream- it was good


----------



## Anna1

Sephora micellar water - not bad but will not buy again because there are better alternatives out there


----------



## Fran0421

La Roche posay anthelios sunscreen- I think one of the best lightweight sunscreens for everyday. 

Lacura fine balance eye gel- I had no expectations for it but it was great. I bought a back up


----------



## shazzy99

Nars Sheer Glow foundation - this has become my HG now (taken over from Chanel Vitalumiere), so moved straight onto the next bottle.


----------



## fendifemale

Milani Pink Lady and Ravish Raspberry lipgloss. I keep digging in the tube but I'm like come on Brandy- give it a rest!


----------



## hidefrommondays

I just used up my Nars Laguna bronzer.  I liked it but not sure if I'll repurchase because I bought the Anastasia contour kit in light/medium, as well as the cream contour kit in medium.


----------



## shazzy99

^^ I used up my Nars Laguna bronzer as well. 

I will repurchase, as I have gone thru quite a few of these, but I have a Chanel Multi colour one I am going to use up first. So far the colour does not turn orange on my skin (always a win!) and it's very smooth, fine powder, so I like it.


----------



## bagreedy

Dior lip balm, I repurchased it


----------



## pquiles

Premier face wash
Lancôme serum


----------



## purseprincess32

Fresh Sugar Original lip balm
CeraVe eye cream
Simple Miscellar cleansing water
Aveda Color conditioner


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

shazzy99 said:


> Nars Sheer Glow foundation - this has become my HG now (taken over from Chanel Vitalumiere), so moved straight onto the next bottle.




I'm half way through my bottle of this same foundation and I'll definitely be repurchasing [emoji108][emoji2]

Something I have used up recently is MAC's blush called 'Stay By Me'.


----------



## rutabaga

NARS tinted moisturizer in Alaska
Seaweed Bath Company unscented shampoo
mini Verb hydrating shampoo and conditioner


----------



## Olga Dorlon

Everything MAC. I finally ran out of all the lady gaga lipstick from 2010. I need to get mascara and eyeshadow too.


----------



## jen_sparro

Elemis Lavender Toner
Origins A Perfect World Moisturiser
Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum Foundation


----------



## TygerKitty

I'm about to finish an Ofra mosaic bronzer from a boxycharm or some subscription service... I don't think I've EVER finished a bronzer/blush/highlight product before!  I'm amazed; I want to repurchase but I have so many that I better not... although I think there is a 40% off coupon floating around which is tempting.


----------



## purseprincess32

Covergirl Supersizer Lashblash mascara
Elizabeth and James Nirvana White travel size perfume
CeraVe Moisturizing PM facial lotion
Algenist Vitamin C serum 
NYX Tiramisu butter gloss


----------



## tanya devi

REN Rose Otto Bath Oil
Hourglass eyebrow pencil in soft brunette( repurchased in warm brunette & SO happy I switched 
Drybar Sake Bomb shampoo
Stippling Brush..didn't run out but I find these so much harder to clean over other brushes?!


----------



## Samantha S

Clarins hand and nail treatment cream.


----------



## purseprincess32

Philosophy Fresh Cream 2nd travel size
Dior Creme De Rose lip balm
Covergirl Full Bloom mascara
It's a 10 detangler & heat protectant


----------



## Moniica1

Clinique dramatically different lotion
Neutropenia face wash
Nivea lip balm
Channel powder foundation 
Makeup forever face and body foundation
Covergirl mascara 

Wow. That's a lot


----------



## Sweet Fire

Living Proof mask. Although it's a good mask, I will not repurchase.


----------



## KW1

Aveda tinted moisturizer.  I've been using this product for years!  However, I knew it was time to accept my reality of being over 30 (and needing more support and better coverage), so I finally graduated to a CC cream.  I purchased It Cosmetics CC cream and am happy with it.  It's not as carefree as the tinted moisturizer, but it's just what I needed.   

The only time I can imagine going back to a tinted moisturizer is in the summer by the pool or when going to the beach.  Aveda only has spf 15, so I'm wondering whether I should buy a tinted moisturizer or bb cream with a higher spf or just continue to layer regular sunscreen on top of whatever I'm wearing.  Any suggestions?


----------



## KittyLouise

Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara.
Got a new one on my birthday though


----------



## PrincessD

Shiseido facial wipes
L'Occitane Divine toner
Estee lauder Makeup remover


----------



## purseprincess32

First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Lip Therapy
CeraVe Hydrating cleanser -Have a back up
Neutrogena facial makeup remover wipes
Caudalie Beauty Elixir (Have back up)
Stila Stay All Day Waterproof liquid eye liner jet black


----------



## coconutsboston

Ponds facial wipes
Younique eye make up remover wipes
Maskcara cream contour
Laura Mercier secret brightening powder


----------



## Fran0421

Ren evercalm cleanser- very good for creamy cleanser that does not strip the skin. It was perfect for my sensitive skin. 

Estée Lauder advanced night repair serum- this is my 3rd bottle- its so good!


----------



## Fran0421

Also a garnier oil infused body scrub


----------



## Sweet Fire

Fresh Soy Cleanser, already have a backup.


----------



## Fran0421

Glam glow super mud clearing treatment- it was good but I will not repurchase. I can find cheaper alternatives and it dried up fast.


----------



## versachic

Just finished my Clarins cottonseed facial wash &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## pquiles

Lancôme eye makeup remover
Lancôme Vissionaire
Dermalogica Gel cleanser


----------



## sunglow

Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer
Giorgio Armani Master Corrector


----------



## Mediana

Zoya polish remover. Haven't found anything that is better so I keep on repurchase


----------



## bunnyr

Mediana said:


> Zoya polish remover. Haven't found anything that is better so I keep on repurchase




I like the sephora formula x polish remover.


----------



## Mediana

bunnyr said:


> I like the sephora formula x polish remover.



Thanks, I'll try that one next.


----------



## dangerouscurves

MAC Studio Fix compact powder.


----------



## rutabaga

Udpp


----------



## purseprincess32

Neutrogena alcohol free toner
Ole Henriksen Clean truth makeup remover brightening wipes
Benefit They're Real mascara
Lancome Hypnose Drama mascara
YSL Volupte oil lip tint Pink About Me 8
Maybelline Bad to the Bronze ( Have back up) 
Coconut Hydrating Chapstick
Fresh Sugar original lip balm


----------



## vanilla_addict

Mac cream color base in shell 
I love this so much as a blush\highlighter and i get asked a lot when i wear it. It has a metalic pink sort of color. So pretty and yet soft.


----------



## Hannah.C

Just finishing my 3rd mac soft and gentle mineralize skinfinish. Wondering whether to get my hands on ABH illuminator in So Hollywood instead or just re-purchase.


----------



## Grande Latte

NARS concealer.


----------



## pinky70

Gold bond lotion
Nivea lip tint


----------



## Mediana

Softymo Super Make Off Sheet Hyaluronic Acid (Does a good job taking make up off and doesn&#8217;t leave any residue what so ever. Bought it in Japan so can&#8217;t easily repurchase it  )  

CeraVe Moisturising Cream (Not a fan at all. It didn&#8217;t absorb into my skin well. I tried to apply it on dry and damp skin but equally bad. I also didn&#8217;t like the smell, it's fragrance free but smells clinical, like something a doctor would prescribe. Also, it was way too expensive. Would have been better off with Nivea Body Lotion)


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel cleansing balm


----------



## natique1

Mac taupe lipstick


----------



## perlefine

* Louis Widmer Remederm Creme
* Dove Soft Feel Deo 
* Gucci Rush EdT 
* Smashbox Photo Finish Hydrating Foundation Primer
* Garnier Micellair Water 
* Kneipp Sugar Body Scrub Fig Milk & Argan Oil
* Essie Good to Go Rapid Dry Top Coat 

Only repurchased the dove deodorant and the Garnier Micellair Water. Although I kinda liked the smashbox primer, but I wanted to try something new.


----------



## pinky70

Essie Base coat
Color shampoo and conditioner
Deep conditioner
Cleanser by clean and clear
Make up wipes aveeno
Aveeno toner
Nail polish remover


----------



## ScottyGal

The Body Shop Born Lippy


----------



## buzzytoes

MAC Mineralize powder. First time I have ever actually used a powder all the way through.


----------



## Tsunami

The Body Shop born lippy strawberry. It's the first product other than makeup remover wipes that I've fully used up. Most stuff I give away or throw out.


----------



## Mediana

Hannah.C said:


> Just finishing my 3rd mac soft and gentle mineralize skinfinish. Wondering whether to get my hands on ABH illuminator in So Hollywood instead or just re-purchase.



Why not, its fun to try something new


----------



## Anna1

Dior Lip Glow 
Sephora Cotton Squares
L'Occitane Shea Butter Hand Cream


----------



## roztayger.com

Chanel coco shine ..... its exactly the right amount of pigment and moisturizing.  
Also Sisley foundation... expensive but worth it and it lasts for 6 mos easily.


----------



## Mediana

Lancome Tonique Douceur (Old bottle, doesn&#8217;t do anything for me and would therefor not repurchase)

Maybelline Eyebrow pencil (I've been using one version or another of this pencil for years and it's great. Fills in the spares areas quick and easy. I always repurchase)


----------



## absolutpink

NARS eyeliner
Benefit Boi-ing Concealer
Smashbox palette... not sure what it's called, I got it as a gift a while ago and I loved the colours so much that I finally used them up
NARS Orgasm blush
Fresh Sugar Lip in Petal

ETA: all have been replaced with the exception of the palette, I got Naked and Naked3 instead.


----------



## pinky70

Chanel coco shine in boy
Nivea body lotion
Revlon lip butter in pink truffle
Nivea lip tint in cherry


----------



## monksmom

Lancome Definicils Mascara Deep Black
Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion
Seche Vite Dry Fast Top Coat
MAC Plushglass: Wet, Wild, Wonderful


----------



## roztayger.com

I keep buying Bonheur Chanel Glossimer lipstick. Its very moist but imparts enough pink color to pop.  Not bright, not nude but definitely a lovely pink.


----------



## roztayger.com

Chantecaille lip chic in Damask... I have bought this maybe 3-4 x ?  unheard of for me.. I like to switch around. Its got the perfect moist consistency with a lot of pigment which I love .....I have a fear they are discontinuing it.  Any color in the formula would probably be great.


----------



## siworae

Hera UV mist cushion ultra moisture


----------



## Mediana

Pixi Natural Brow Duo in Deep Brunette (Im surprised I liked it so much. Easy to apply and gave a very natural finish. The Brown Gel will probably last me another year if I wanted too) 

Maybelline Lash Stiletto Ultimate Length Waterproof Mascara (Did a decent job, same wand as Illegal Length Mascara)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC Concealer


----------



## Fran0421

Too faced better than sex mascara- love this mascara makes my eyelashes so full and long. I bought a backup. 

Maybelline great lash mascara- it was good but I mostly used it for my lower lashes because of the small wand.


----------



## Grande Latte

This thread is fun because it's ongoing. Everytime I run out of something, I post. Hahaha. 

Oh, today, my black eyeliner.


----------



## coconutsboston

Lancome artliner


----------



## pquiles

Estée Lauder New Dimension Shape and Fill


----------



## Fran0421

Maybelline eye studio eyeliner- love this and continually repurchase. 

Maybelline dream lumi concealer-not going to repurchase not brightening enough and not enough coverage for dark circles


----------



## Fran0421

Grande Latte said:


> This thread is fun because it's ongoing. Everytime I run out of something, I post. Hahaha.
> 
> Oh, today, my black eyeliner.



Hahah same! Makes me feel less guilty about all my makeup.


----------



## pond23

Amore Pacific Cleansing Oil sample
Rodial Snake Venom Firming Gel deluxe sample
Philosophy shower gel in Bubbly


----------



## Mediana

Neutrogena Oil-Free Eye Makeup Remover (Not a favourite, would much rather use Neutrogena wipes)


----------



## purseprincess32

Simple miscellar cleansing water
Neutrogena alcohol free toner
Philosophy Fresh Cream hand cream
Kate Somerville Exfolikate
CeraVe moisturizing lotion PM
Neutrogena Healthy Lash waterproof mascara


----------



## Fran0421

Aqua-Sensation-Invigorating-Day-Cream by Nivea- will not repurchase as it was not very moisturising for my dehydrated skin. It was alright before the application of makeup as it did not leave a greasy residue apart from that nothing remarkable to say about it.


----------



## TygerKitty

I'm almost through (maybe 2-3 applications left?) a mini bite beauty lip gloss in rambutan.  I never, ever, ever finish lip glosses.  Pretty proud!


----------



## Mediana

Embroylisse Crème Hydratante à l&#8217;Orange (Good lightweight moisturiser. Will repurchase when in France next time) 

Jurlique Purely Age Defying Eye Cream (First and last time. Meh)


----------



## na294

My La Mer face cream.  Testing out a cheaper option from Kiehls but its starting to give me breakouts so most likely its back to La Mer.  I hate loving it since its not cheap!


----------



## amrx87

I've finished up...
1. Physician's Formula Organic self-curling mascara
2. Decleor Aroma Cleanse facial cleanser

I rebought both products!


----------



## pond23

pond23 said:


> Amore Pacific Cleansing Oil sample
> Rodial Snake Venom Firming Gel deluxe sample
> Philosophy shower gel in Bubbly



This should read Rodial Dragon's Blood Firming Gel deluxe sample.

I also finished up my Amore Pacific foaming cleanser deluxe sample and the my MAC Prep and Prime sample recently.


----------



## sunglow

Korres Pomegranate Toner
Pixi Glow Tonic
Murad Clarifying Cleanser
Simple 24 HR Day/Night Cream
Hylamide SubQ Eyes


----------



## purseprincess32

CeraVe hydrating cleansing wash
Neutrogena Alcohol free toner
CeraVe eye cream
Macademia deep repair hair mask
Morraccan oil
Nars smudge proof eyeshadow base


----------



## Mediana

Crabtree & Evelyn Ultra-Moisturising Hand Therapy in Summerhill (As always a good hand cream, this one just didn&#8217;t have a scent I would go for again) 

Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner in Tetra (I&#8217;ve been using these sticks for years, in different colors. This is the first one I&#8217;ve used that&#8217;s been to hard and with little color-payoff)


----------



## purseprincess32

Oscar Blandi dry shampoo
Fresh Lotus 7 complex moisturizer travel size.
Loreal sulfate free color shampoo 
It's a 10 conditioner
YSL Volupte balm # 14 Belle Cannelle (Have two back ups)
Elizabeth and James Nirvana White small mini travel size


----------



## Mediana

&#8203;Bioré Make up wipes. (This one differs from the other one I finish last month. Unfortunately I don&#8217;t really know the difference between them, other than that this one feels more fresh. I really do like these though and hope to find them again)

&#8203;They&#8217;re are real Mascara (For someone who is lazy and don&#8217;t use a eyelash curler, this one does a fantastic job. Yes, would definitely repurchase)

&#8203;Kneipp Almond Blossom Body Oil ( A favourite for many, many years. Smells great and absorbs quickly. Does a super job with dry skin)


----------



## Fran0421

Bumble and bumble hairdressers invisible oil - I absolutely loved this! It was a perfect oil for my fine hair! It didn't weigh it down! I will repurchase after I finish another oil I have at home. 

Nature's own rosehip oil- I go though rosehip oil like water! I don't think I'll repurchase this brand though as the smell made me feel sick when applying it. It's organic and it was a strong smell! Although, it's prob better for my skin without all the chemicals.


----------



## Fran0421

Another one i just finished tonight was my lacura complete aqua eye gel- it was hydrating under the eyes and it sinked in fast.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Aesop Geranium body cleaner..I am addicted to the scent!


----------



## dangerouscurves

MAC single eye shadow in Cranberry. I used that thing every single day for a year and more I have a new one. My holy grail eye shadow.


----------



## Minkas

Garnier micellar water & Benefit erase paste. Both I will re-purchase


----------



## Mediana

Minkas said:


> Garnier micellar water & Benefit erase paste. Both I will re-purchase



Both are good items


----------



## rose60610

Sisley Black Rose Oil. On my third bottle.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Aveda Rosemary shampoo
Ouidad Curl Quencher Intense curl cream


Both products are staples.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Pur-Lisse Pur-Moist Hydra Balance Moisturizer

Saw this in the sales for cheap and decided to try it. Will not repurchase as I don't feel like it did anything special - definitely not worth the full price.


----------



## rutabaga

Weleda Skinfood
Le Couvent des Minimes rose micellar water


----------



## Mediana

Makeup Forever Smokey Extravagant Mascara ( Oh boy. This one clumps, lumps lashes together and smudges. One of the worst mascaras I&#8217;ve tried. I used it three times and now I&#8217;m throwing it out) 

Soap & Glory The greatest scrub of all (A good face scrub, I wouldn&#8217;t mind buying it again since its pretty cheap in UK)

Maybelline Babylips in Pepparmint (My favourite unless its really really cold, then I need something thicker)

Clinique All About Eyes Rich (This is the one I keep returning too. The Rich version in the winter and the normal one in the summer. I recently tried other eye creams but I just like this one better. I know jars are not as hygienic, but I do prefer them over tubes)


----------



## papercourage

I go through concealer sticks all the time. My favourite is one by Rimmel London.


----------



## purly

Nars orgasm lipgloss: it felt like there was some left but I couldn't get it out. 
Diorshow mascara: it was empty enough that it wasn't applying properly.
Diorskin nude foundation: it's not hard to use up s foundation and if I could just take the top off somehow then there might still be some left inside, but nothing is pumping out there than little splutters.

I have yet to use up an eyeshadow or a nailpolish!


----------



## rutabaga

Bioderma Sensibio micellar water
Egyptian Magic


----------



## Fran0421

Leonor greyl Paris volumising shampoo- I liked this shampoo as it was natural but I don't think it was volumising. I won't repurchase it!


----------



## erseey

A bit curious about these 2 oils, so i bought both 
Argan oil, josie maran 
Maracuja oil, tarte


----------



## rutabaga

Bite Beauty Torte lip crayon


----------



## Hamhamjanice

My YSL concealer.. Bought a new one today, Tarte. Hopefully it works well.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

erseey said:


> A bit curious about these 2 oils, so i bought both
> 
> Argan oil, josie maran
> 
> Maracuja oil, tarte




Do share if you like them or not. I am always looking to try new beauty oils. I am currently Kiehls, DHC, and Innisfree. The latter two are Korean Brands.


----------



## erseey

Chinese Warrior said:


> Do share if you like them or not. I am always looking to try new beauty oils. I am currently Kiehls, DHC, and Innisfree. The latter two are Korean Brands.



I think maracuja is a bit heavier than argan oil.
I then only use maracuja in the morning, mix with bb cream, the mixture just right for me.
Argan oil I only use it in the night, for about 2 weeks now, it makes my skin looks more radiant and fresh. 
If i'm not mistaken argan oil are more sensitive to light, that's why it is best for night skin care.
So far i love these 2 oils, i will repurchase it 
Sorry for my bad english &#128522;


----------



## Fran0421

Mecca cosmetica ( Australian brand) to save face 50+ sunscreen- I was impressed by this sunscreen, lightweight and did not break me out!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

erseey said:


> I think maracuja is a bit heavier than argan oil.
> 
> I then only use maracuja in the morning, mix with bb cream, the mixture just right for me.
> 
> Argan oil I only use it in the night, for about 2 weeks now, it makes my skin looks more radiant and fresh.
> 
> If i'm not mistaken argan oil are more sensitive to light, that's why it is best for night skin care.
> 
> So far i love these 2 oils, i will repurchase it
> 
> Sorry for my bad english [emoji4]




Thank you for your comment; I understood perfectly! I am now interested to buy the Arian oil from Josie Maran!


----------



## erseey

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you for your comment; I understood perfectly! I am now interested to buy the Arian oil from Josie Maran!



Good luck! Hope it will also works on you &#128522;


----------



## keodi

SU:UM37 Rose cleansing stick, SU:UM Time energy serum, and NARS eye shadow in Fez.


----------



## jen_sparro

On the last click of my Maybelline Age Rewind Concealer- will definitely repurchase.


----------



## Fran0421

Nars pro prime smudge proof eyeshadow base-  I am on my 3rd one. I love it, it is the only eye primer that stops my eyeshadow from creasing as I have extremely oily eyelids. I can't be without! 

Swisse rosehip oil- i go through rosehip oil like water but this one really sank into the skin. I will definitely repurchase!


----------



## sunglow

GA Luminous Silk Foundation
MUFE Full Cover Concealer
Pixi Glow Tonic
Ahava Dry Oil Body Mist
NYX Matte Setting Spray
Peter Thomas Roth Therapeutic Sulfur Masque


----------



## Kyokei

Diorstar Foundation

I just repurchased.


----------



## sunshinesash

Urban Decay setting spray, elf concealer, maybelline lash sensational mascara, NYC smooth skin loose powder, and burt's bees tinted lip balm 

have repurchased all of them, because I enjoy using these products!


----------



## sunshinesash

sunglow said:


> NYX Matte Setting Spray


Would you recommend this? I heard it is comparable to UD Setting spray, especially for oily skin...do you find it to be a good and effective setting spray? 

The only setting spray that has actually worked for me is UD!


----------



## Lovelee8

sunglow said:


> GA Luminous Silk Foundation
> MUFE Full Cover Concealer
> Pixi Glow Tonic
> Ahava Dry Oil Body Mist
> NYX Matte Setting Spray
> Peter Thomas Roth Therapeutic Sulfur Masque


I'm so curious about the GA Luminous Silk Foundation. Did you like it? Is it super glowy or just a little glowy?


----------



## Lovelee8

I have recently used up:

Pixi Glow Tonic (just ok)
Origins Plantscription Serum (just OK - nothing special)
Neutrogena Rapid Wrinkle Repair Serum (LOVE it - buying again)
Chanel lip gloss in Bliss - loved it but it was limited edition


----------



## sunglow

sunshinesash said:


> Would you recommend this? I heard it is comparable to UD Setting spray, especially for oily skin...do you find it to be a good and effective setting spray?
> 
> The only setting spray that has actually worked for me is UD!



I normally use UD De-slick setting spray and I don't think the Nyx worked as well. I have extremely oily skin and I don't expect any of the sprays to keep me from being oily, I just want them to keep me from having to blot as often. I felt I had to blot more often with the Nyx than with the UD. I'm won't totally dismiss the Nyx because it could have been the base products I've been using. I've been doing a lot of experimenting with different foundations, primers, and setting powders so that may have contributed to my more frequent blotting as well.


----------



## Carson123

Cerave foaming face wash. Took forever, already have another one to work through.


----------



## sunglow

Lovelee8 said:


> I'm so curious about the GA Luminous Silk Foundation. Did you like it? Is it super glowy or just a little glowy?


I have extremely oily skin and I would say it's moderately glowy. I'm still able to wear it without being an oily mess, but I do make sure to use oil control products when I use it. It's the only foundation that I've ever finished and I will be repurchasing. If you can, get a sample and try it.


----------



## perlefine

Benefit Dallas Blush, it's nice but I would not repurchase.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Aveda Be Curly Style prep - Already repurchased HG product!


Moroccan Oil repair mask & oil- Worked great and repaired my hair so I don't need it anymore.


Fresh shower gel- Already repurchased HG product!


Fresh Soy cleanser- Already repurchased HG product!


----------



## Lovelee8

sunglow said:


> I have extremely oily skin and I would say it's moderately glowy. I'm still able to wear it without being an oily mess, but I do make sure to use oil control products when I use it. It's the only foundation that I've ever finished and I will be repurchasing. If you can, get a sample and try it.


Thanks for the reply. I have normal to oily skin and was worried i would look too shiny but I'm going to get a sample and try it


----------



## karester

Sunday Riley Good Genes, used up and repurchased today


----------



## coconutsboston

Your Face But Better (It Cosmetics) Foundation


----------



## kkfiregirl

Origins charcoal mask


----------



## Havanese 28

Perricone Neuropeptide Facial Cleanser, already repurchased
Tom Ford Mascare in black , already repurchased
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua foundation ( beautiful, barely there foundation) , already repurchased


----------



## Sweet Fire

.


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

I've hit major pan on my MAC blot powder and have gone through yet another UD 24/7 pencil in Perversion.


----------



## sunglow

Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer
Ole Henriksen Aloe Vera Deep Cleanser
Vivrant Skincare 9% Mandelic Acid 3 in 1 Toner
Sephora Mud Mask Purifying and Mattifying
Neutrogena Healthy Skin Boosters Facial Cleanser


----------



## Dawn

Clinique Lid Smoothie in Seventh Heather. I think I'm on my 4th tube of it. I love it!


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

I've hit pan on one of my 10-year-old Stila eyeshadows in the original refillable palettes. Still as silky and buttery as the day I first got it. I'm going to need a backup.


----------



## staceyjan

Not makeup but make-round clothes:
http://www.paulaschoice.com/beautypedia-skin-care-reviews/by-brand/dhc/_/Silky-Cotton
They are soft and I cut in them half and use 1/2 a day.


----------



## IndigoRose

St. Ives Apricot scrub


----------



## Fran0421

Maybelline fit me concealer- I thought I liked it at first but it must have been too moisturizing for my undereyes and it kept creasing even after I set it. 

Chanel illuminating concealer- not sure if they still make it but it was rubbish. The colour was off even though it was the lightest, it was not illuminating and wrong undertone. I used it in conjunction with other more yellow concealers.


----------



## highheeladdict

Neutrogena Fein & Matt Peeling
Essence Longlasting Eye Pencil in "Black Fever"


----------



## Violet Bleu

Glamglow Thirstymud Cleanser: I love it but have another cleanser to finish up before I will repurchase.


----------



## Tiny_T

- Lancome Teint Idole Foundation
- Bath and Body Works Sleep Lavender Vanilla Body wash
- Aveeno Positively Nourishing Smoothing Body Wash


----------



## highheeladdict

L`Oréal Perfect Match Concealer


----------



## Fran0421

Vaseline aloe care body moisturiser - loved it sinked into my skin so fast! 
Simple light moisturiser- this was also a good fuss free moisturiser and very good for my oily skin because it was lightweight but moisturising.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Innisfree hand cream 

Kiehls's midnight recovery concentrate. This is my second bottle and I will purchase it again.


----------



## Grande Latte

Eye makeup remover.


----------



## Tiny_T

Avalon Organics Vitamin C Facial Serum

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mediana

* Lóreal Nude Magique CC cream Anti redness (Had this for a while and didn’t really like it in the beginning but now I’m thinking about   repurchasing it. It is so far the only thing that hides my red cheeks) 
* Olay essentials complete care plus multiradiance (Daily moisturiser I’ve been using for years. Gives a nice glow) 
* CeraVe Eye Repair cream (Unscented and Oh, so boring but it grew on me. Its an eye cream, moisturises but not that much more)
* Benefit gimme Brow Medium/Deep (Like this one and would repurchase) 
* Benefit Instant Brow pencil Medium (Last a really long time. Not sure if they still have it with the new revamped brow collection)
* First Aid Beauty Facial Radiance Polish (To tame for my liking, I prefer more scrub) 
* Triple Oxygen Instant Energizing Cleansing Foam (Did its job but I have other ones I prefer from my local drug store for 1/3 of the price)


----------



## coniglietta

-Dr. Pepper Lip Smackers
-Nyx yellow HD concealer
-Innisfree No Sebum powder (need to repurchase)
-Etude House Sunscreen
-Etude House clay mask (also need to repurchase this weekend)


----------



## Grande Latte

Eye makeup remover


----------



## sdkitty

eye cream.....goes faster than anything else


----------



## coniglietta

belif aqua bomb moisturizer


----------



## Bribunny

Just finished my Lancôme teint idole foundation. Tempted to get the new urban decay foundation next.


----------



## perlefine

Benefit Bella Bamba Blush discontinued

Smashbox Primer Water nothing special


----------



## Tiny_T

- Bath and Body Works Sleep Lavender Chamomile Body wash


----------



## WonderWoman76

Vaseline Intensive Repair Lotion.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Amazona

Yet another L'Oréal Nude Magique Cushion foundation. Still waiting for a refill to make its way into the market!


----------



## bonjourErin

Dior creme de rose lip balm
Lancome 50 spf sunscreen

About to finish off a Dior eyelash primer..


----------



## mari_merry

YSL Babydoll mascara


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chanel Les Beige healthy glow powder...
Now I'm looking for a cheaper replacement until my favorite cosmetics store does has another special offer on powder, then I'll repurchase Les Beige - it's amazing!!

Can anyone recommend a nice illuminating face powder that's not too expensive??


----------



## andjela

I have recently used Bourjois CC cream , Maybelline mascara and Maybelline vivid rose liquid lipstick!


----------



## Tiny_T

Avalon Organics Intense Defense with Vitamin C Facial Serum


----------



## Grande Latte

Toner.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Face exfoliant.


----------



## andjela

Loreal telescopic mascara
NYX HD concelear
NYX pressed powder
Bourjois CC cream
Max factor CC stick (green)


----------



## ClassicFab

Maybelline Dream BB Cream


----------



## Tiny_T

Dr Teal's Pure Epsom Salt Foaming Bath with Milk & Honey


----------



## andjela

I have just finished my 1852862x  bottle of Batiste XXL dry shampoo, and I am off to buy more..


----------



## Fran0421

Rosehip plus oil- I go through this by the dozens. Love it ❤️


----------



## Love Of My Life

de Mamiel cleansing balm
de Mamiel summer facial oil
Biologique Recherche Lotion P50
de Mamiel cleansing dew
de Mamiel nectar 
& repurchasing all


----------



## Fran0421

Elizabeth Arden prevage essence- it was my first essence and I absolutely loved it! I am addicted to essences now. It made my skin looks so hydrated


----------



## Tiny_T

LANCÔME Advanced Génifique Youth Activating Serum.

I really like this serum.  I purchased it during a 20% off sale from Lancome. I will repurchase.


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel elixir


----------



## LadySapphire

Tiny_T said:


> LANCÔME Advanced Génifique Youth Activating Serum.
> 
> I really like this serum.  I purchased it during a 20% off sale from Lancome. I will repurchase.


I love this serum too. I don't know what it does but my skin looks the better for it. Expensive but worth it![emoji2]


----------



## andjela

I just tossed out Dermalogica Skin smoothing cream- Not sure what I think about it, so- not buying it again.


----------



## Digitalxperts

Lakme Absolute cream
Lakme absolute 9 to 5 lipstick


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am almost out of my Cle de Peau Concealer. I love it so much.


----------



## Tiny_T

Olay Body Ultra Moisture with Shea Butter Body Wash


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Eyeshadow in Pale Barley


----------



## andjela

NYX The bloody Mary
NARS Eyeshadow Primer
Both obsessed with, buying them again!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

andjela said:


> NYX The bloody Mary
> NARS Eyeshadow Primer
> Both obsessed with, buying them again!



NYX Bloody Mary is one of my all time favourite reds!!!!!! Definitely buy it again!


----------



## Whitesnowbunny

Nars all day luminous foundation which is my holly grail!!! [emoji1374][emoji173]️️[emoji177]


----------



## LI94

bareminerals mineral veil


----------



## coconutsboston

Touch In Sol Feel Like Honey Moon skin base


----------



## kuriso

Guerlain powder foundation


----------



## sunglow

Murad Invisiblur Perfecting Shield
Make Up For Ever Full Cover Concealer


----------



## twin-fun

Josie Maran Whipped Argan Body Butter


----------



## deenab

Chantecaille rose de mai face cream. It's the best one I have tried so far and will repurchase. It calms my skin helping with acne and unevenness and it's also anti-aging.


----------



## lovebeauty12

I used up my last Bare Mineral's powder foundation. So said. I don't really like powders, but this one did wonders for my skin. I will be repurchasing in the future.


----------



## Cerasela

Chanel Le Beige powder in no 10.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Cerasela said:


> Chanel Le Beige powder in no 10.



My all time favorite powder!! If you're looking for a cheap replacement I can recommend Bourjois Healthy Balance powder - I purchased it to tide me other till I could get my hands on Les Beige no.10 (for some reason it's not sold here and no.20 is the wrong color for me)


----------



## pquiles

Face wash, toner,  mask and serum. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mynameisbond

They're real mascara from benefit and chanel no 5 perfume


----------



## andjela

I think that my Kylie Candy K liquid lipstick is ready for garbage can... I'll be buying it again, for sure, I love the shade.


----------



## Grande Latte

Time to stock up. Toner, foundation, and blush.


----------



## ellemich16

Liquid foundation and a finishing powder


----------



## Fran0421

Chloe perfume


----------



## Fran0421

Oh and simple kind to skin toner


----------



## Lovelee8

NYX Control Freak Eyebrow Gel (really liked it but decided to try the Anastasia one)
NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer (I just don't get the hype. Purchased the Chanel Long Lasting Concealer to replace it)


----------



## andjela

I am done with MAC Liquidlast - I haven't  used it for a while and it got dry- so off to garbage can.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Loccitane acacia hand lotion


----------



## Fran0421

Nuxe lip balm- loved it and the scent was so delicious


----------



## andjela

Just finished with MAC blush in Dainty - I think it lasted for years! An amazing blush, but you need so small amounts for applying!


----------



## Fran0421

Maybelline master precise eyeliner- loved it and repurchased another one


----------



## Real Authentication

Just finished my Nars concealer


----------



## sdkitty

Clinique pink chocolate lipstick is almost down to the bottom.  I've tried to find a drugstore dupe for this and come close but not quite.  Guess I'll repurchase.


----------



## Seiren

benefit porefessional works wonders for me


----------



## bonjourErin

Lancome cushion foundation


----------



## andjela

My Burberry the Beat perfume is all gone.. I would love to use it again , it is perfect for the summer.


----------



## prepster

Great thread.  What I use up is the best indication of what I actually use, rather than just buy and toss.  For example, I almost never use up fragrance.  There have only been two that I have ever used up and replaced:  Bulgari Green Tea and, back when Prescriptives was still alive, Calyx.  Recently have used and replaced Lancôme Teint Miracle foundation and Estée Lauder Double-Wear mascara.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Just ordered new Too Faced Peach items


----------



## sdkitty

L'Oreal Lumi foundation.  Hard to know when this is almost gone as it's a pump and the makeup adheres to the glass so you can't see the level.  But it's used up.


----------



## luvprada

Tom Ford perfume Soleil


----------



## andjela

Just tossed some Dove and Nivea original body moisturizers.. Great drugstore products.


----------



## Tiny_T

Jimmy Choo Eau de Parfum. 
Now just started using Jimmy Choo Illicit


----------



## Fran0421

Neutrogena oil free moisturiser for sensitive skin- so affordable and works very well under makeup and doesn't break me out nor clog pores. I repurchased another one


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel loose powder, I did not repurchase and went with Guerlain powder instead.


----------



## memory

Eye cream, handcream and loose powder. I need more cotton makeup removing pads too.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Tom Ford foundation stick. Love it!!


----------



## baghagg

Becca Beach Tint in color Fig - first makeup item of which I've purchased more than one in a very long time. .


----------



## twinstarry246

I just finished up my Nars Smudgeproof eye primer. I've tried Urban Decay's primer potion and Too Faced's Shadow Insurance, and Nars's is honestly the best! I need to get myself another one..


----------



## Fran0421

twinstarry246 said:


> I just finished up my Nars Smudgeproof eye primer. I've tried Urban Decay's primer potion and Too Faced's Shadow Insurance, and Nars's is honestly the best! I need to get myself another one..



How amazing is it? My eyeshadow stays on all day and night. I haven't found another alternative.


----------



## twin-fun

Evan Healy whipped shea butter, lavender hydrosol, and pomegranate repair serum


----------



## Fran0421

L'oreal brow plumper- love this and have re purchased


----------



## Fran0421

Bourjois healthy mix foundation- I keep on using things up close to one another and have to write another entry haha. Anyway, I am going to wait to repurchase it as I have a few foundations to get through.


----------



## iamleiya

I used up my moisturizer called Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream lately after a month of using it (I dont skimp on moisturizer).


----------



## Havanese 28

Perricone MD Chia Serum...a skin saver during cold weather months.  Perricone MD Deep Moisture Therapy moisturizer.  I've been using Perricone brand skin care line for over 6 years and I love it!


----------



## Staci_W

Completely finished a MAC paint pot in soft ochre. Started a new one.


----------



## s3raph1nas

I've hit pan on my Hourglass Diffused Light Powder and my ELF Cool Bronzer, and I've almost finished a tube of Wet N Wild Coverall Foundation. I also go through the Urban Decay Weightless Concealer like there's no tomorrow. I love these products!


----------



## sdkitty

s3raph1nas said:


> I've hit pan on my Hourglass Diffused Light Powder and my ELF Cool Bronzer, and I've almost finished a tube of Wet N Wild Coverall Foundation. I also go through the Urban Decay Weightless Concealer like there's no tomorrow. I love these products!


I may try that wet n wild foundation.  I like that it's not tested on animals.  Paula's Choice review says it doesn't last all day.  Do you have this problem?  I have normal/dry skin.


----------



## s3raph1nas

sdkitty said:


> I may try that wet n wild foundation.  I like that it's not tested on animals.  Paula's Choice review says it doesn't last all day.  Do you have this problem?  I have normal/dry skin.



I have dry and oily skin - such a bad combo. The foundation lasts all day on me, but I use a primer first and then I bake/set it with powder. I do think it's amazing for the price, and it's the only one I've found that actually matches my skin. If you haven't already, check out GlamLifeGuru's video(s) on it on youtube!


----------



## sdkitty

s3raph1nas said:


> I have dry and oily skin - such a bad combo. The foundation lasts all day on me, but I use a primer first and then I bake/set it with powder. I do think it's amazing for the price, and it's the only one I've found that actually matches my skin. If you haven't already, check out GlamLifeGuru's video(s) on it on youtube!


thanks
I don't use primer all the time.  When I know I'm going to have a long day - makeup from morning to after dinner - I use primer.  I find it fascinating that two of the cheapest drugstore lines - ELF and Wet N Wild - are not tested on animals yet the more expensive - L'Oreal, Revlon, Maybelline can't find a way to eliminate it.  Apparently the large corporation that owns L'Oreal and Maybelline sells in China and that's why they test on animals.
I'll check that video out.  thanks


----------



## s3raph1nas

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> I don't use primer all the time.  When I know I'm going to have a long day - makeup from morning to after dinner - I use primer.  I find it fascinating that two of the cheapest drugstore lines - ELF and Wet N Wild - are not tested on animals yet the more expensive - L'Oreal, Revlon, Maybelline can't find a way to eliminate it.  Apparently the large corporation that owns L'Oreal and Maybelline sells in China and that's why they test on animals.
> I'll check that video out.  thanks



Totally! I even like and use more products from Wet N Wild and ELF than any of these other drugstore brands.
Search for "glamlifeguru coverall" and any one of the videos will do. She features it in several because it's so good


----------



## sdkitty

s3raph1nas said:


> Totally! I even like and use more products from Wet N Wild and ELF than any of these other drugstore brands.
> Search for "glamlifeguru coverall" and any one of the videos will do. She features it in several because it's so good


only thing about this foundation is it's described as full coverage and I usually like medium but with the BB sponge it would probably be fine


----------



## s3raph1nas

sdkitty said:


> only thing about this foundation is it's described as full coverage and I usually like medium but with the BB sponge it would probably be fine



I NEED the coverage, haha. Try it out, you don't have much $ to lose.


----------



## sdkitty

s3raph1nas said:


> I NEED the coverage, haha. Try it out, you don't have much $ to lose.


very true.....and it could actually be returned it it didn't work out
not needing foundation right now but will keep this one in mind.....actually I may try it sooner......I just had some sun damage frozen on my face at the Derm and this may cover the spots better than my current foundation


----------



## sdkitty

s3raph1nas said:


> I NEED the coverage, haha. Try it out, you don't have much $ to lose.


seems all the local stores have replaced it with photo focus.....WalMart has it online....maybe it's being discontinued


----------



## s3raph1nas

sdkitty said:


> seems all the local stores have replaced it with photo focus.....WalMart has it online....maybe it's being discontinued



Aw, I hope not! I ordered mine from Amazon. And luckily(?) I got three tubes!


----------



## sdkitty

s3raph1nas said:


> Aw, I hope not! I ordered mine from Amazon. And luckily(?) I got three tubes!


good thing you know your color......I could order from WM - they only have two colors - both light, which is ok
and I could return them to store if they didn't work
The other Wet n Wild foundation has gotten decent reviews too and is full coverage


----------



## sdkitty

s3raph1nas said:


> I NEED the coverage, haha. Try it out, you don't have much $ to lose.


I had to go to walmart today for a RX.  They had the new photo focus foundation in a rose ivory color that looked like it would be a good match for me.  It was so cheap (under $5) I couldn't resist.  Haven't tried it on my whole face yet.


----------



## s3raph1nas

sdkitty said:


> I had to go to walmart today for a RX.  They had the new photo focus foundation in a rose ivory color that looked like it would be a good match for me.  It was so cheap (under $5) I couldn't resist.  Haven't tried it on my whole face yet.


Let me know how it goes!


----------



## sdkitty

s3raph1nas said:


> Let me know how it goes!


Color is good.  I got rose ivory and I'm NW20 in MAC.  Coverage is fuller than my usual foundations.  Kind of covers my freckles, which I don't know if I like or not.  Guess it doesn't hurt to have different coverages on hand.  More matte than dewy.   I'm kind of on the fence on this one.  But if anyone is looking for a full coverage foundation with a good array of shades, it's worth a try IMO.


----------



## msdiene

bareMinerals concealer, and I need to re-purchase this immediately. I've tried many, many concealers, but this one has the right undertone and coverage that is perfect to camouflage the dark circles under my eyes.  I've tried a few other concealers since I ran out of the BM, and none of them (even those that are raved about like the tarte Shape Tape) are as good IMO.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

msdiene said:


> bareMinerals concealer, and I need to re-purchase this immediately. I've tried many, many concealers, but this one has the right undertone and coverage that is perfect to camouflage the dark circles under my eyes.  I've tried a few other concealers since I ran out of the BM, and none of them (even those that are raved about like the tarte Shape Tape) are as good IMO.



Which one is it, out of curiosity?


----------



## maris.crane

Bourjois Bronzing Primer. This hit in the FEELS as it's discontinued. 
NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Chantilly
Armani Master Corrector, No. 1 
Both already repurchased


----------



## msdiene

LolaCalifornia said:


> Which one is it, out of curiosity?



Hi!  It's the Correcting Concealer Broad Spectrum SPF 20 (so don't use if you'll be doing flash photography ).  Otherwise, it's awesome stuff!


----------



## jmirandapa

NARS countour blush in Olympia (already repurchased).
NARS blush in Orgasm
NARS concealer in Custard (already repurchased)
STILA all day liquid foundation in Honey 8 (trying NARS Sheer Glow next)


----------



## sdkitty

NYX nude matte shadow in Maybe Later


----------



## Livia1

My two favourite and discontinued lipsticks from Guerlain. Rouge Automatique in Chamade and Rouge G in Gracy.
Managed to find both on a recent vacation


----------



## KNYC

Tiare said:


> After I realized I had done the unthinkable - finished up a blush, I thought it would be a cool thread to start here.
> 
> So, what have YOU finished up lately?
> 
> Me:
> 
> MAC blush in Dainty
> LipFusion tinted balm in Berry
> Dior Lip Glow
> Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage


I'm almost done with Glossier's BoyBrow. It's my new favorite !


----------



## shazzy99

Chanel Les Beige powder, already repurchased

Urban Decay Naked Weightless Foundation, already repurchased 

Nars Laguna bronzer, haven't repurchased yet as finishing off a Chanel bronzer first, which I've already hit pan on


----------



## Tiny_T

Olay Regenerist Serum
- Already repurchased 

Philosophy Purity Made Simple Cleanser
- Will repurchase after I use other cleansers 

Dermalogica Intensive Eye Repair.
- I liked it but trying Lancome Visonnaire Yeux Advanced Eye Balm.


----------



## Livia1

Guerlain Rouge G in Gracy
Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Chamade
NARS Eyeshadow in All About Eve


----------



## purly

Hourglass ambient light correcting primer in luminous light - this was good but I have like three other illuminating primers I need to use up, so I don't plan to repurchase.

Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Serum - I felt that this was too thick for a serum. I don't plan to repurchase this.


----------



## makeupbyomar

1 Matte F/X compact in Light and 1 in Medium, 1 Eve Pearl Salmon concealer in Light, and 1 MAC eye shadow in Carbon. Thank goodness I carry multiples with me in my kit.


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Beige Perfume
Chanel eyeshadow base in Beige ( now discontinued)
Chanel Le Volume mascara in Noir
Chanel nourishing mascara base
Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua Foundation ( switching to Koh Gen Doh )


----------



## Prufrock613

Bite Beauty- Agave Lip Mask (actually finished 3!)
Paula’s Choice- 2% BHA liquid
Urban Decay- Primer Potion
Edward Bess- Daydream bronzer


----------



## fendifemale

Trader Joes- Lemongrass Oil
Aloette toner- Skin Refining
Tory Burch edp- Love Relentlessly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de Peau Le Serum & just purchased another


----------



## coniglietta

Cetaphil moisturizing lotion
Burt's Bees pomegranate lip balm
Sunday Riley tidal brightening enzyme water cream 
Minnavi rose hip safflower ampoule concentrate
Belif Hungarian water essence
Bath and Body Works sweet pea shower gel


----------



## pursejunkie99

Nature Republic Aloe Vera Toner
Nature Republic Aloe Vera Emlusion


----------



## Love Of My Life

de mamiel cleansing balm
History of whoo cleansing oil
111 skin serum
Sisley eye


----------



## LRG

Arcona Tea Tree Mask
Arcona Eye Dew
Klorane Dry Shampoo
Juice Beauty Blush


----------



## taho

Diorshow Wateproof mascara in black
Clinique Chubby Stick Lip balm in Whole Lotta Honey
FAB cream
Boscia detoxifying cleanser


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Benefit Boi-ing concealer in shade 1, matches me perfectly.
Ole Henriksen 3 Little Wonders
Jeffree Star- "Candyass" velour liquid lipstick
Revlon lipstick in shade "Softsilver Red"


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

Kiehls Ultra Facial Cleanser
MAC crayon eyeliner 
Stila Stay all day liquid lipstick


----------



## Havanese 28

Cle de Peau concealer in Beige


----------



## sdkitty

OT but don't you hate things that you can't tell how much you have left?  My foundation has a dabber and I can tell it's getting a bit low but how low?  I guess I probably have weeks left on it.  same with a pump for product that doesn't have a clear container - like my moisturizer.


----------



## Superbe

Yet another Fresh soy cleanser


----------



## sdkitty

almost to bottom on my wet n wild photo finish foundation....want to try something else even tho I like this....


----------



## pquiles

Tatcha Camelia cleansing oil, CeraVe moisturizing face wash, Fenty Foundation


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

La Mer Soft Cream, just re-ordered.
Ursa Major Cleanser-did not reorder, trying Chanel le Lait instead


----------



## makeupbyomar

- Matte F/X (Cover F/X) in Light
- MAC Amber Lights
- Duo false eyelash adhesive
- Wet Ones hand & face wipes


----------



## LVLOYAL12

Fenty Foundation/primer & Epionce renewal facial cream


----------



## makeupbyomar

- Smashbox Photo Finish primer


----------



## iqaganda

ELF Hydrating Primer and will not repurchase it. Too greasy for my preference.


----------



## pquiles

Sunday Luna oil.


----------



## perlefine

Eyebrow pencil from Maybelline in soft brown, repurchased twice because I run out off eyebrow pencils quickly.

Also a bottle of Clean Skin EdT which I used on and off for about a year, but I would not repurchase because it did not have good lasting power.


----------



## kimoppaes

Maybelline 24h fit me foundation. Pretty good but trying other brands now


----------



## makeupbyomar

- Wet Ones hand & face wipes.
- Matte F/X powder in Light.


----------



## makeupbyomar

- Beauty-So-Clean Make-up Sanitizer.


----------



## emlyn35

Paula’s choice 2% bha solution and oil control face wash


----------



## makeupbyomar

- Lypsyl original lip balm.
- Nanoblur  fine line reducer / anti-shine


----------



## makeupbyomar

- L'Oreal Studio Overworked hair paste


----------



## coniglietta

- Laneige water bank essence 
-Cetaphil moisturizing cream


----------



## JDV

Colour Pop Colour Shock Shadow in Wattles
Revolution concealer, I seem to burn through this product oddly fast so I'm trying some new ones.
Clinique High Impact Waterproof Mascara


----------



## makeupbyomar

- Beauty-So-Clean Wipeout brush cleaner refill


----------



## chessmont

A Cover Girl Cheekers blush , a Bobbi Brown eyeshadow and a Rimmel lipstick.  Also a ROC moisturizer for face neck and chest with SPF 30


----------



## chessmont

kimoppaes said:


> Maybelline 24h fit me foundation. Pretty good but trying other brands now



I like the Fit Me one with the supposed "dewey" finish.  Doesn't appear that to me, but still looks pretty good. Just recently bought it for when they inevitably discontinue the one I usually use!


----------



## sdkitty

chessmont said:


> I like the Fit Me one with the supposed "dewey" finish.  Doesn't appear that to me, but still looks pretty good. Just recently bought it for when they inevitably discontinue the one I usually use!


I had purchased this a couple of years ago 
the color was good but Paula Begoun said it had the bad kind of alcohol in it.
so I returned it.
today I looked at Paulas Choice review again and there was no mention of bad ingredients.
May give it another try.


----------



## makeupbyomar

One of my foundation pots...


----------



## makeupbyomar

This citrus based brush cleaner.


----------



## makeupbyomar

... Another one of my foundation pots.


----------



## makeupbyomar

These eos hand moisturizers. The seams were separating while squeezing the last of it out,  so I taped them with Gorilla tape... Well, except for one.


----------



## fendifemale

Clinique 100H Moisture Surge
Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## sdkitty

paw paw brush cleaning soap


----------



## papertiger

Dior Hydra Life Oil-to Milk makeup removing cleanser

Cheated a bit, because I left what was over (about 1/4 of a bottle) in a hotel bathroom by mistake


----------



## makeupbyomar

This Cover F/X compact. It also broke, so in the garbage it goes.


----------



## sdkitty

Flower Beauty liquid lip in soft berry


----------



## Love Of My Life

111 Skin Y Theorem repair serum


----------



## fendifemale

Skinscript Cucumber Toner
Elemis Collagen Balm
Dior Capture Totale Moisturizer
Soap & Glory Body Oil


----------



## Grande Latte

Toner.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I’ve been using up Josie Moran sun milk sunscreen .


----------



## makeupbyomar

Used up and being replenished.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Dior Lip Maximizer in Cherry.  I purchased Clarins Comfort Lip Oil in Honey as its replacement.


----------



## rkuro

Tom Ford Pretty Baby eye shadow pallette (hit the bottom for 2 out of 4 colors) and 
Bare Minerals Lashtopia mascara!


----------



## makeupbyomar

This Foundation shade.


----------



## Grande Latte

Mascara!


----------



## Manu.

Biologique Recherche collagen cream and Chanel Sublimage le teint foundation


----------



## rutabaga

NARS complete concealer in macadamia
LM eyeshadow stick in rose gold
Biossance vitamin c serum


----------



## makeupbyomar

This awesome hand moisturizer


----------



## makeupbyomar




----------



## fendifemale

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche
Elemis Collagen Balm


----------



## makeupbyomar




----------



## jess236

Lancome La base Rosy.  Unfortunately, I just found out that it's discontinued.


----------

